# 2015 NHL mock draft 7 rounds



## therightanalysis

Hey everyone! I'm thinking about hosting an entire mock draft with the community here. I will post the details once I get enough people to participate. I'll say something around 10 people to get started. I'm pleasantly surprised with the amount of people wanting to participate, so I will be posting the rules and draft order tomorrow morning (Sunday). As for now, I think I'll have the *draft start at noon on Tuesday* but keep signing up!

I think by now, people can now claim a second team if they would like, but there are no trading between these teams.

Rules: 

1. For each pick, there is a 6 hour window that starts once the previous user makes their pick. As always, please PM the next GM after making your pick. Also, if you don't think you can make your pick at that time, you can PM me a list of your desired picks and I can make your selection

2. The draft window is from 8am pacific standard time until midnight pacific standard time. This should allow for at least 3 picks to be made every day. (The clock will stop on thanksgiving, but teams are still free to make their picks.)

3. I want to make this draft semi-realistic so as for trades I will put a limit at 4 for the entire draft with only 2 trades involving a roster player (prospects don't count). For this draft, there will be no cap. Trades will be allowed before the draft begins

4. If your pick for whatever reason is autodrafted, you may revise your selection within 5 picks of your selection among the remaining players available. For example if you have the 6th overall pick and you are autodrafted, you can still make your pick as long as the draft hasn't exceeded the 11th overall pick. 

5. If anyone has any additional suggestions please speak up!

Participants:

Anaheim Ducks: *Noah*
Arizona Coyotes: *IPreferPi*
Boston Bruins: *UnknownNasty*
Buffalo Sabres: *Sundinisagod*
Calgary Flames: *Steven*
Carolina Hurricanes: *jawallstar1*
Chicago Blackhawks: *alexmanu*
Colorado Avalanche: *Namejs*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *Jesker*
Dallas Stars: *NovaNation*
Detroit Red Wings: 
Edmonton Oilers: *Stud Muffin*
Florida Panthers: *Terrence*
Los Angeles Kings: *Namejs*
Minnesota Wild: *Keke*
Montreal Canadiens: *TT1*
Nashville Predators: *EK*
New Jersey Devils: *flamesfan8*
New York Islanders: *MichaelK*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *edguy*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Sundinisagod*
Pittsburgh Penguins: 
San Jose Sharks: *therightanalysis*
St. Louis Blues: *Noah*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *Ray Ferraro*
Toronto Maple Leafs: *UnknownNasty*
Vancouver Canucks: *OEL for Norris*
Washington Capitals: *MichaelK*
Winnipeg Jets: *Jetabre*

Draft Order: A Draft lottery was conducted and won by the Winnipeg Jets

*Round 1:*
1. Winnipeg Jets - *Connor McDavid* - Erie Otters F
2. Buffalo Sabres - *Jack Eichel* - Boston University F
3. Edmonton Oilers - *Noah Hanifin* - Boston College D
4. Columbus Blue Jackets - *Oliver Kylington* - Farjestad D
5. Carolina Hurricanes - *Dylan Strome* - Erie Otters F
6. Colorado Avalanche - *Mitchell Marner* - London Knights F
7. Philadelphia Flyers - *Mathew Barzal* - Seattle Thunderbirds F
8. Arizona Coyotes - *Pavel Zacha* - Sarnia Sting F
9. Dallas Stars - *Jeremy Roy* - Sherbrooke Phoenix D
10. New Jersey Devils - *Evgeny Svechnikov* - Cape Breton Screaming Eagles F
11. Carolina Hurricanes (from SJS) - *Colin White* - USNTDP U-18 F
12. Washington Capitals - *Lawson Crouse* - Kingston Frontenacs F
13. Tampa Bay Lightning (from NYR) - *Nick Merkley* - Kelowna Rockets F
14. Minnesota Wild - *Travis Konecny* - Ottawa 67's F
15. Florida Panthers - *Zach Werenski* - University of Michigan D
16. Toronto Maple Leafs - *Kyle Connor* - Youngstown Phantoms F
17. Ottawa Senators - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks F
18. Boston Bruins - *Jordan Greenway* - USNTDP U-18 F
19. Los Angeles Kings - *Ivan Provorov* - Brandon Wheat Kings D
20. Chicago Blackhawks - *Mikko Rantanen* - TPS Turku F
21. Detroit Red Wings - *Daniel Sprong* - Charlottetown Islanders F
22. Calgary Flames - *Jeremy Bracco* - USNTDP U-18 F
23. Vancouver Canucks - *Jansen Harkins* - Prince George Cougars F
24. Buffalo Sabres (from STL) - *Nicolas Meloche* - Baie-Comeau Drakkar D
25. Tampa Bay Lightning - *Jesse Gabrielle* - Brandon Wheat Kings F
26. Buffalo Sabres (from NYI) - *Matthew Spencer* - Peterborough Petes D
27. Anaheim Ducks - *Nicolas Roy* - Chicoutimi Sagueneens F
28. Pittsburgh Penguins - *Rasmus Andersson* - Barrie Colts D
29. Nashville Predators - *Nikita Korostelev* - Sarnia Sting F
30. Montreal Canadiens - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Blackhawks F

*Round 2:* 
31. Buffalo Sabres - *Jakub Zboril* - Saint John Sea Dogs D
32. Edmonton Oilers - *Filip Ahl* - HV71 F
33. Columbus Blue Jackets - *Thomas Novak* - Waterloo Blackhawks F
34. Carolina Hurricanes - *Filip Chlapik* - Charlottetown Islanders F
35. Colorado Avalanche - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans D
36. Boston Bruins (from PHI) - *Dennis Yan* - Shawinigan Cataractes F
37. New York Islanders (from ARI) - *Timo Meier* - Halifax Mooseheads F
38. Anaheim Ducks (from DAL) - *Ryan Pilon* - Brandon Wheat Kings D
39. New Jersey Devils - *Yakov Trenin* - Gatineau Olympiques F
40. Buffalo Sabres (from SJS) - *Thomas Chabot* - Saint John Sea Dogs D
41. Washington Capitals - *Jacob Larsson* - Frolunda HC D
42. New York Rangers - *Adam Musil* - Red Deer Rebels F
43. Winnipeg Jets - *Ryan Gropp* - Seattle Thunderbirds F
44. Minnesota Wild - *Mitchell Vande Sompel* - Oshawa Generals D
45. Anaheim Ducks (from FLA) - *Jesper Lindgren* - Modo D
46. Columbus Blue Jackets (from TOR) - *Aleksi Saarela* - Porin Assat F
47. Ottawa Senators - *Mackenzie Blackwood* - Barrie Colts G
48. Boston Bruins - *Alexei Platonov* - Atlanty Mytschi 2 D
49. Los Angeles Kings - *Kevin Stenlund* - HV71 F
50. Chicago Blackhawks - *Fredrik Forsberg* - Leksands F
51. Detroit Red Wings - *Matej Tomek* - Topeka Roadrunners G
52. Calgary Flames - *Parker Wotherspoon* - Tri-City Americans D
53. Vancouver Canucks - *Alexander Dergachyov* - SKA St. Petersburg F
54. Chicago Blackhawks - *Gabriel Carlsson* - Linkoping D
55. Montreal Canadiens (from STL) - *Anthony Beauvillier* - Shawinigan Cataractes F
56. New York Rangers (from TBL) - *Cristian Fischer* - USNTDP U-18 F
57. San Jose Sharks (from NYI) - *Noah Juulsen* - Everett Silvertips D
58. Florida Panthers (from ANA) - *Blake Speers * - Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds F
59. Pittsburgh Penguins - *Pavel Karnaukhov* - Calgary Hitmen F
60. Nashville Predators - *Nathan Noel* - Saint John Sea Dogs F
61. Montreal Canadiens - *Guillame Brisebois* - Acadie-Bathurst Titan D

*Round 3:*
62. Washington Capitals (from BUF) - *Glenn Gawdin* - Swift Current Broncos F
63. Tampa Bay Lightning (from EDM) - *A.J. Greer* - Boston University F
64. Columbus Blue Jackets - *Thomas Schemitsch* - Owen Sound Attack D
65. Carolina Hurricanes - *Jake DeBrusk* - Swift Current Broncos F
66. Colorado Avalanche - *Julius Nattinen* - JYP F
67. Columbus Blue Jackets (from PHI) - *Gabriel Gagne* Victoriaville Tigres F
68. Ottawa Senators (from ARI) - *Connor Hobbs* - Medicine Hat Tigers D
69. Dallas Stars - *Brendan Warren* - USNTDP U-18 F
70. New Jersey Devils - *Blake Clarke* - Saginaw Spirit F
71. Philadelphia Flyers (from SJS) - *Felix Sandstrom* - Brynas G
72. Washington Capitals - *Callum Booth* - Quebec Remparts G
73. Columbus Blue Jackets (from NYR) - *Gustav Bouramman* - Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds D
74. Winnipeg Jets - *Vince Dunn* - Niagara Ice Dogs D
75. Minnesota Wild - *Roope Hintz* - Ilves F
76. St. Louis Blues (from FLA) - *Lukas Bengtsson* Mora F
77. Toronto Maple Leafs - *Dmytro Timashov* - Quebec Remparts F
78. Edmonton Oilers (from OTT) - *Vladimir Tkachev* - Moncton Wildcats F
79. Boston Bruins - *Radovan Bondra* - Team Slovakia F
80. Los Angeles Kings - *Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson* Omaha Lancers F
81. Chicago Blackhawks - *Daniel Vladar* - HC Kladno G
82. New York Rangers (from DET) - *Sami Niku* - JYP D
83. Calgary Flames - *Jens Looke* - Brynas F
84. Florida Panthers (from VAN) - *Graham Knott* - Niagara Ice Dogs F
85. New York Islanders (from STL) - *Michael Spacek* - HC Pardubice F
86. Tampa Bay Lightning - *Hayden McCool* - Windsor Spitfires F
87. New York Islanders - *Joel Ek-Eriksson* - Farjestad F
88. Arizona Coyotes (from ANA) - *Justin Lemcke* - Belleville Bulls D
89. Florida Panthers (from PIT) - *Erik Cernak* - Kosice D
90. Nashville Predators - *Adam Marsh* - Saint John Sea Dogs F
91. Montreal Canadiens - *Denis Malgin* - ZSC F

*Round 4:*
92. San Jose Sharks (from BUF) - *Kay Schweri* - Sherbrooke Phoenix F
93. Edmonton Oilers - *Gustaf Franzen* - Kitchener Rangers F
94. Philadelphia Flyers (from CBJ) - *Luka Zorko* - Atlanty Mytischi D
95. Carolina Hurricanes - *Travis Dermott* - Erie Otters D
96. Colorado Avalanche - *Anatoly Golyshev* - Avtomobilist Yekaterinburg F
97. Philadelphia Flyers - *Sebastian Aho* - Skelleftea D
98. Washington Capitals (from ARI) - *Alexandre Carrier* - Gatineau Olympiques D
99. Dallas Stars - *Loik Leveille* - Cape Breton Screaming Eagles D
100. New Jersey Devils - *Cameron Hughes* - University of Wisconsin F
101. Nashville Predators (from SJS) - *Dante Salituro* - Ottawa 67's F
102. Washington Capitals - *Brent Gates Jr.* - Green Bay Gamblers F
103. New York Rangers - *Robin Kovacs* - AIK F
104. Winnipeg Jets - *Keegan Kolesar* - Seattle Thunderbirds F
105. Minnesota Wild - *Erik Foley* - Cedar Rapids Roughriders F
106. Florida Panthers - *Jonas Siegenthaler* - ZSC D
107. Toronto Maple Leafs - *David Kase* - KLH Chomutov F
108. Ottawa Senators - *Jason Bell* - Cape Breton Screaming Eagles D
109. Boston Bruins - *Lukas Jasek* - HC Trinec
110. Los Angeles Kings - *Rodrigo Abols* -HK Riga F
111. Chicago Blackhawks - *Sebastian Aho* - Karpat F
112. Detroit Red Wings - *Jeremy Lauzon* - Rouyn-Noranda Huskies D
113. San Jose Sharks (from CGY) - *Anthony Richard* - Val D'or Foreurs F
114. Vancouver Canucks - *Gustav Olhaver* - Rogle BK F
115. St. Louis Blues - *Tyson Baillie* - Kelowna Rockets F
116. Tampa Bay Lightning - *Jared Bethune* - Prince George Cougars F
117. Florida Panthers (from NYI) - *Brendan Guhle* - Prince Albert Raiders D
118. Tampa Bay Lightning (from ANA) - *Chase Pearson* - Youngstown Phantoms F
119. Pittsburgh Penguins - *Matteo Gennaro* - Prince Albert Raiders F
120. Nashville Predators - *Simon Bourque* - Rimouski Oceanic D
121. Montreal Canadiens - *Kirill Kaprizov* - Metallurg Novokuznetsk F

*Round 5:*
122. San Jose Sharks (from BUF) - *Christopher Mastomaki* - Vasteras F
123. Edmonton Oilers - *Ethan Bear* - Seattle Thunderbirds D
124. New York Rangers (from CBJ) - *Jack Roslovic* - USNTDP F
125. Carolina Hurricanes - *Yegor Rykov* - SKA St. Petersburg D
126. New York Islanders (from COL) - *Chaz Reddekopp* - Victoria Royals D
127. Philadelphia Flyers - *Liam Herbst* - Ottawa 67's G
128. Arizona Coyotes - *David Henley* - Charlottetown Islanders D
129. Dallas Stars - *Riley Bruce* - North Bay Battalion D
130. St. Louis Blues (from NJD) - *Ben Blacker* - Cedar Rapids Roughriders G
131. San Jose Sharks - *Colt Conrad* - Shattuck St. Marys F
132. Washington Capitals - *Zachary Senyshyn* - Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds F
133. Vancouver Canucks (from NYR) - *Christian Jaros* - Lulea D
134. Winnipeg Jets - *Jordan-Ty Fournier* - Victoriaville Tigres F
135. Minnesota Wild - *Tyler Soy* - Victoria Royals F
136. Florida Panthers - *Andrew Mangiapane* - Barrie Colts F
137. Toronto Maple Leafs - *Jonathan Davidsson* - Djurgarden F
138. Ottawa Senators - *Mitchell Stephens* - Saginaw Spirit F
139. Boston Bruins - *Maxim Lazarev* - Cape Breton Screaming Eagles F
140. Los Angeles Kings - *Terrell Draude* - Calgary Hitmen F
141. Chicago Blackhawks - *Jan Dufek* - HC Kometa Brno F
142. Detroit Red Wings - *Kameron Kielly* - Charlottetown Islanders D
143. Calgary Flames - *Kevin Davis* - Everett Silvertips D
144. Vancouver Canucks - *Alexandre Alain* - Gatineau Olympiques F
145. Montreal Canadiens (from STL) - *Kyle Capobianco* - Sudbury Wolves D
146. Tampa Bay Lightning - *William Reilly* - North York Rangers D
147. San Jose Sharks (from NYI) - *Caleb Jones* - USNTDP D
148. Ottawa Senators (from ANA) - *Grant Gabriele* - USNTDP D
149. Pittsburgh Penguins - *Alec Baer* - Vancouver Giants F
150. Nashville Predators - *Luke Opilka* - USNTDP G
151. Florida Panthers (from MTL) - *Lukas Haudum* - Sodertalje F

*Round 6:*
152. Buffalo Sabres - *Roman Dymacek* - HC Kometa Brno F
153. Edmonton Oilers - *Mario Grman* - Red Deer Rebels D
154. Columbus Blue Jackets - *Deven Sideroff* - Kamloops Blazers F
155. Carolina Hurricanes - *Pius Suter* - Guelph Storm F
156. Colorado Avalanche - *Karch Bachman* - Tri-City Storm F
157. Philadelphia Flyers - *Reid Gardiner* - Prince Albert Raiders F
158. Tampa Bay Lightning (from ARI) - *Cameron Lizotte* - Peterborough Petes D
159. Dallas Stars - *Mattias Elfstrom* - Malmo F
160. New Jersey Devils - *Tyler Brown* - Moose Jaw Warriors D
161. San Jose Sharks - *Rihards Bukarts* - Brandon Wheat Kings F
162. Washington Capitals - *Matt Luff* - Belleville Bulls D
163. New York Rangers - *Keoni Texeira* - Portland Winterhawks D
164. Winnipeg Jets - *Cooper Marody* - Sioux Falls Stampede F
165. Minnesota Wild - *Veini Vehvilainen* - JYP Akatemia G
166. Florida Panthers - *John Dahlstrom* - Frolunda HC F
167. Toronto Maple Leafs - *Daniel Muzito Bagenda* - Modo F
168. Carolina Hurricanes (from OTT) - *Michael McNivin* - Owen Sound Attack G
169. Boston Bruins - *Ivan Nikolishin* - Everett Silvertips F
170. Chicago Blackhawks (from LAK) - *Troy Murray* - Kootenay Ice D
171. Chicago Blackhawks - *Ryan Zuhlsdorf* - Sioux City Musketeers D
172. Detroit Red Wings - *Jack Sadek* - Lakeville North High D
173. Calgary Flames - *Zachary Zborosky* - Kootenay Ice F
174. Vancouver Canucks - *Daniel Nikandrov* - Sarnia Sting F
175. St. Louis Blues - *Joni Tuulola* - HPK D
176. Tampa Bay Lightning - *Brett McKenzie* - North Bay Battalion F
177. New York Islanders - *Nikita Pavlychev* - Des Moines Buccaneers F
178. Montreal Canadiens (from ANA) - *Denis Guryanov* - Ladia Togliatti F
179. Pittsburgh Penguins - *Nick Boka* - USNTDP D
180. Nashville Predators - *Tate Olson* - Prince George Cougars D
181. Montreal Canadiens - *Joe Cecconi* - Muskegon Lumberjacks D

*Round 7:*
182. Buffalo Sabres - *Brien Diffley* - Boston University D
183. Edmonton Oilers - *Dmitry Osipov* - Vancouver Giants D
184. Columbus Blue Jackets - *Jacob Jaremko* - Elk River Area High School F
185. Carolina Hurricanes - *Jacob Henderson* - Omaha Lancers F
186. Colorado Avalanche - *Will Borgen* - Omaha Lancers D
187. Philadelphia Flyers - *Christian Evers* - USNTDP D
188. Arizona Coyotes - *Artem Artemov* - Saginaw Spirit F
189. Dallas Stars - *Wyatt Kalynuk* - Lincoln Stars D
190. Los Angeles Kings (from NJD) - *Kirill Pilipenko* - HK MVD F
191. San Jose Sharks - *Brad Morrison* - Prince George Cougars F
192. Winnipeg Jets (from WSH) - *Damir Sharipzyanov* - Owen Sound Attack D
193. Tampa Bay Lightning (from NYR) - *Garett McFadden* - Guelph Storm F
194. Winnipeg Jets - *Tanner Laczynski* - Chicago Steel F
195. Minnesota Wild - *Jonne Tammela* - Kalpa F
196. Florida Panthers - *Nick McBride* - Prince Albert Raiders G
197. Toronto Maple Leafs - *David Trinkberger* - Muskegon Lumberjacks F
198. Ottawa Senators - *Troy Terry* - USNTDP F
199. Boston Bruins - *Pavel Podluboshnov* - Krasnaya Armiya Moskva F
200. Los Angeles Kings - *Karson Kuhlman *- University of Minnesota Duluth F
201. Chicago Blackhawks - *Joe Gatenby* - Kelowna Rockets D
202. Detroit Red Wings - *Dylan Gambrell* - Dubuque Fighting Saints F
203. Calgary Flames - *Tory Dello* - Tri-City Storm D
204. Minnesota Wild (from VAN) - *Vili Saarijarvi* - Green Bay Gamblers D
205. Florida Panthers (from STL) - *Jonathan Leman* - Modo D
206. New York Islanders (from TBL) - *Robby Jackson* - Chicago Steel F
207. New York Islanders - *Jack McNeely* - Lakeville North High School D
208. Tampa Bay Lightning (from ANA) - *Sam Ruopp* - Prince George Cougars D
209. Pittsburgh Penguins - *Maxim Tretiak* - Krasnaya Armiya Moskva G
210. Nashville Predators - *Ryan Bednard* - Johnstown Tomahawks G
211. Montreal Canadiens - *Andrew Picco* - Rimouski Oceanic D

*Trades:*

1.Arizona receives: 
Scott Mayfield
117th overall pick

New York Islanders receives:
Lucas Lessio
37th overall pick

2.Carolina receives: 
11th overall pick
Julius Bergman

San Jose receives:
Jordan Staal

3.Buffalo receives:
40th overall pick

San Jose receives: 
57th overall pick
92nd overall pick
122nd overall pick

4.Montreal receives:
Zbynek Michalek

Arizona receives:
Mike Weaver
Montreal 2016 2nd round pick

5. Anaheim receives:
Antoine Vermette
Lauri Korpikoski
68th overall pick
117th overall pick

Arizona receives:
Jakob Silfverberg
88th overall pick

6. Florida receives:
58th overall pick
84th overall pick
117th overall pick

Anaheim receives:
45th overall pick

7. Anaheim receives:
38th overall pick

Ottawa receives:
68th overall pick
148th overall pick
Rickard Rakell

8. Montreal receives:
Sami Vatanen
Cam Fowler
Hampus Lindholm
178th overall pick 
Anaheim 2016 3rd round pick

Anaheim receives:
PK Subban
Nathan Beaulieu
Tom Gilbert

9. Montreal receives:
Dmitrij Jaskin
55th overall pick
145th overall pick

St. Louis receives:
Zach Fucale
Tim Bozon
126th overall pick

10. Columbus receives:
73rd overall pick

New York Rangers receive:
82nd overall pick
124th overall pick

11. St. Louis receives: 
76th overall pick

New York Islanders receive:
85th overall pick
126th overall pick


----------



## UnknownNasty

I'd do it if there's enough people, I'll take the Leafs.


----------



## Steven

Flames pls


----------



## Keke

Wild please


----------



## MichaelK

Since the Islanders don't have a lot of picks that should be easy for me to do


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Canucks please


----------



## Stud Muffin

please


----------



## Sundinisagod

please


----------



## Jetabre




----------



## NovaNation

ill take Dallas!


----------



## edguy

please


----------



## IPreferPi

I'll take the


----------



## EK

Nashville Please.


----------



## OilTastic

^good luck doing 7 rounds guys....the last mock didn't make it through the 2nd round....


----------



## Jetabre

Holy Connor Mcdavid batman!


----------



## Get North

I'll take TB.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Jetabre said:


> Holy Connor Mcdavid batman!




Move up 13 spots. Lucky


----------



## Stud Muffin

3rd overall avalible


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Looking to acquire 2nd/3rd round picks.

All players are available except

Sedins
Horvat
Virtanen
Tanev
Bieksa (if we are going for realism he'd never waive)
Hamhuis (see Bieksa)
2015 1st (unless Im getting a 2015 1st back)


----------



## Jesker

please !


----------



## Jetabre

Looking to move Byfuglien for a young top 4 LHD, pluses on either side depending on whom


----------



## Sundinisagod

as my 2nd team please


----------



## Namejs

Thanks.


----------



## Terrence

I'll take Florida.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan




----------



## Flaming Satan

I'll take New Jersey


----------



## Sundinisagod

Tyler Myers is available for a *high* first round pick.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Willing to move down from 7th overall to the 10-15 range in exchange for additional picks.


----------



## therightanalysis

This mock draft has now begun! The Winnipeg Jets are on the clock.

Also I will be taking over as GM of the San Jose Sharks

If anyone wants to sign up for any of the available teams remaining. Please feel free to do so!


----------



## Jetabre

With the 1st overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Erie Otters of the Ontario Hockey League -* Connor McDavid *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C



​


----------



## MichaelK

Since most of their picks are not near the Islanders, I guess I could pick for Washington too


----------



## Sundinisagod

2)  *Jack Eichel*


----------



## Stud Muffin

Selects Noah Hanifan


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We are shopping any/all of our good players (and if it floats your boat bad players). PM me with offers!


----------



## Jesker

The Blue Jackets are proud to select Oliver Kylington from Farjestad.


----------



## UnknownNasty

are willing to trade Phil Kessel for a 1st, 2nd a prospect.


----------



## IPreferPi

Wants to trade Vermette, Erat, Michalek, and Korpikoski for picks and/or prospects. Will take just about any bag of pucks for Klinkhammer, Moss, Chipchura, Crombeen, and Schlemko. 

PM w/ your best offers!


----------



## UnknownNasty

I'll also take  if they're still available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the Erie Otters...

Dylan Strome!


Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Next GM has been pm'd.


----------



## Joey Bones

I'll take


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Looking for another 1st if possible and a 3rd rounder.


----------



## Namejs

With the 6th overall selection of the NHL 2015 Entry Draft 






the Colorado Avalanche are proud to select *Mitchell Marner* from the London Knights!

​


----------



## Sundinisagod

7)  *Mathew Barzal*


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 8th overall selection in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select...

from the Sarnia Sting in the Ontario Hockey League...C *Pavel Zacha*!


----------



## Namejs

Looking to move up for a mid- to late 1st round pick.

Offering picks and/or prospects.


----------



## IPreferPi

We have a trade to announce!

To 

Scott Mayfield 
2015 NYI 4th (117th overall)

To 

Lucas Lessio
2015 ARZ 2nd (37th overall)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:

To 

Jordan Staal

To 

2015 1st Round Pick (11th Overall)
Julius Bergman


----------



## therightanalysis

IPreferPi said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> 
> Scott Mayfield
> 2015 NYI 4th (117th overall)
> 
> To
> 
> Lucas Lessio
> 2015 ARZ 2nd (37th overall)




Approved. I won't count this deal as a player deal


----------



## therightanalysis

We also have another trade to announce:

Carolina receives:
11th overall
Julius Bergman

San Jose receives:
Jordan Staal


----------



## MichaelK

Just wanted to confirm that I did approve the Phoenix/New York Islanders trade that was posted


----------



## Jetabre

Still looking to shop Byfuglien, need a youngish top 4 LHD to fit with the core, but willing to listen to any offers.


----------



## Terrence

looking to move up in the 3rd round. I have a 4th, two 5ths, a 6th, and two 7ths as move up chips.


----------



## therightanalysis

San Jose looking to trade back from 40 but still remain in the second round. If anyone is interested please PM me with offers!


----------



## Sundinisagod

are looking to package #24 and #31 to move up in the first round.


----------



## therightanalysis

Another trade to announce:

Buffalo receives:
40th overall pick

San Jose receives:
57th overall pick
92nd overall pick
122nd overall pick


----------



## Namejs

OK, I guess I'll take  as well. If that's possible.


----------



## Joey Bones

are willing to listen to offers on anyone, excluding Lundqvist and McDonagh. PM me if interested. Looking for a 1st rounder.


----------



## therightanalysis

The 6 hour time clock has expired and the Dallas Stars have been awarded Jeremy Roy.

The New Jersey Devils are now on the clock


----------



## Flaming Satan

Devils select Lawson crouse


----------



## Flaming Satan

Er... actually Devils pick Evengy Svechikov


----------



## Steven

Jeez forgot I even signed up for this. Someone PM me when I'm up


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the eleventh overall selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the United States U18 Development Program....


*Colin White*


1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL)
1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL)


----------



## MichaelK

select Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select from the Kelowna Rockets,

Nick Merkley...


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Ryan Murphy and 2016 1st are available for another 1st rounder!


----------



## Keke

Minnesota Wild select from the Ontario Hockey League, Ottawa 67's center Travis Konecny


----------



## Terrence

With the 15th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from the University of Michigan, *Zach Werenski!




 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zach Werenski - D - Michigan - USA


----------



## TT1

ill take the


----------



## TT1

btw hi everyone! im open to making trades for *ANY of my roster players/prospects* but i'd like to hold onto all of my 2015 picks, feel free to PM me anytime

*Needs:*

1C *OR* Top 6 LW
Top 6 RW
Top 2 Defensive LHD *OR* Top 4 Defensive RHD


----------



## TT1

trade:

to 
Zbynek Michalek

to 
Mike Weaver
Montreal's 2016 2nd


----------



## IPreferPi

TT1 said:


> trade:
> 
> to
> Zbynek Michalek
> 
> to
> Mike Weaver
> Montreal's 2016 2nd




Confirmed.


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 16th overall pick of the 2015 draft, the  select, from the Youngstown Phantoms of the USHL, centre Kyle Connor.






Height: 6'1"
Weight: 174lbs
Shoots: Left

Scouting report:
Kyle Connor is a centre who can also play on the wing. He's a natural sniper, with great accuracy and speed in his shot. Connor is a great skater, who can create opportunities by himself and capitalize on opportunities created by teammates. He's a hard working player who, while he won't ever be considered a two-way forward, still puts in effort defensively. He's also a decent playmaker, he can make plays out of seemingly nothing. Connor has the potential to be a first-line sniper, with maybe 35-40 goals and 70-80 points.


----------



## therightanalysis

Sorry I'm so late everyone! Its way past the expiration and Ottawa is awarded Paul Bittner. The boston Bruins are now on the clock.


----------



## UnknownNasty

The  select, from the USDP, LW Jordan Greenway.


----------



## Noah

Can I pick for the Anaheim Ducks?


----------



## Namejs

With the 19th overall selection






the LA Kings are proud to select *Ivan Provorov* from the Brandon Wheat Kings!

​


----------



## Sundinisagod

^ Damn I was really hoping to snag Provorov.


----------



## therightanalysis

Noah said:


> Can I pick for the Anaheim Ducks?




Go ahead, they are all yours


----------



## therightanalysis

Also, since Chicago and Detroit are both vacant

Chicago selects Mikko Rantanen from turku

Detroit selects Daniel Sprong from Charlottetown

The Calgary Flames are now on the clock


----------



## Steven

Jeremy Bracco


----------



## The Iron Goalie

: select from Prince George of the WHL, Jansen Harkins- C 6'1 181.


----------



## Jetabre

Sundinisagod said:


> ^ Damn I was really hoping to snag Provorov.




You and me both.  Was going to start poking around this morning seeing if I could get a pick to grab him, so was sad to see him drafted when I woke up.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Jetabre said:


> You and me both.  Was going to start poking around this morning seeing if I could get a pick to grab him, so was sad to see him drafted when I woke up.




Yeah I was trying to trade up into the middle of the 1st round for him...had lots of chips to move up to but no dice.


----------



## Sundinisagod

24)  *Nicolas Meloche*


----------



## Namejs

Sundinisagod said:


> Yeah I was trying to trade up into the middle of the 1st round for him...had lots of chips to move up to but no dice.



He was the sole reason I picked another team, to be honest.  The kid's a beast.


----------



## IPreferPi

We have a trade to announce!

To 

Antoine Vermette
Lauri Korpikoski
2015 ARZ 3rd (68th overall)
2015 NYI 4th (117th overall)

To 

Jakub Silfverberg
2015 Anaheim 3rd (88th overall)


----------



## Noah

IPreferPi said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> 
> Antoine Vermette
> Lauri Korpikoski
> 2015 ARZ 3rd (68th overall)
> 2015 NYI 4th (117th overall)
> 
> To
> 
> Jakub Silfverberg
> 2015 Anaheim 3rd (88th overall)




The Anaheim Ducks would just like to thank Jakub Silverberg for his time and commitment here in Anaheim. We wish him the best in Arizona. We would also like to welcome in Antoine and Lauri to our team here in Anaheim as we take another run at Lord Stanley's mug. These two players bring veteran presence to the locker room and the picks give us a chance to select some younger players for the future. - GM Noah


----------



## therightanalysis

IPreferPi said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> 
> Antoine Vermette
> Lauri Korpikoski
> 2015 ARZ 3rd (68th overall)
> 2015 NYI 4th (117th overall)
> 
> To
> 
> Jakub Silfverberg
> 2015 Anaheim 3rd (88th overall)




I'll let this one through but there is a limit for roster player trades


----------



## IPreferPi

therightanalysis said:


> I'll let this one through but there is a limit for roster player trades




Crap that's my bad. Last one from me.


----------



## therightanalysis

IPreferPi said:


> Crap that's my bad. Last one from me.




Don't worry, I was thinking about changing it to a limit of two player trades to allow flexibility with other teams


----------



## Noah

IPreferPi said:


> Crap that's my bad. Last one from me.




Yah you're lucky because the plane tickets would have been on you.


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select from the Brandon Wheat Kings.....

Jesse Gabrielle....


----------



## Sundinisagod

26) Buffalo - Matthew Spencer


----------



## Noah

With the 27th pick of 2015 NHL Entry Draft the Anaheim Ducks are proud to select from the Chicoutimi SaguenÃ©ens Nicolas Roy





Nic is a big strong center who will be able to learn his trade from Getzlaf and the newly acquired center Vermette. we look forward to seeing him on our Pro roster in the future.

In french for all his friends in Quebec

Nic est un grande personne qui peut apprendre de Getzlaf et Vermette. On attende pour il de joue sur notre equipe de LNH.


----------



## therightanalysis

Pittsburgh is vacant so the penguins select Rasmus Andersson


----------



## EK

Nashville selects Nikita Korostelev (RW, Sarnia OHL)


----------



## TT1

3 excellent choices available but Montreal is proud to select *Brock Boeser* from Waterloo of the USHL!

p.s: please remember to PM the next GM


----------



## Sundinisagod

31) Buffalo - Jakub Zboril


----------



## Stud Muffin

selects Filip Ahl


----------



## TT1

Lookin to make a big trade for *PK Subban*, need a young RHD+ coming back (mandatory). Willing to go back and forth on offers, dont be shy to PM me!

few players i'd be interested in as a base deal: (we can adjust the value later)

John Carlson
Alex Pietrangelo (theres no STL GM unfortunately..)
Erik Johnson
Seth Jones
Jacob Trouba
Dougie Hamilton (might get iffy tho.. )
Justin Faulk
Aaron Ekblad


----------



## Noah

Looking to trade a goalie in my system for either picks or a defence prospect.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Is it time to auto yet?


----------



## Noah

jawallstar1 said:


> Is it time to auto yet?




I don't think so. The last pick happened at a weird time.


----------



## Sundinisagod

jawallstar1 said:


> Is it time to auto yet?




There is time set aside for sleeping, so the answer is no.


----------



## Terrence

We have a trade to announce:

 trade:

Pick #45

 trade:

Pick #58
Pick #84
Pick #117


----------



## therightanalysis

jawallstar1 said:


> Is it time to auto yet?




Did anyone pm the gm anyway? The autodraft should happen in about two hours


----------



## Stud Muffin

therightanalysis said:


> Did anyone pm the gm anyway? The autodraft should happen in about two hours




Ya I PMed him


----------



## Terrence

still looking to move up in the 3rd round from pick #84. PM me.


----------



## Jesker

selects Thomas Novak


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move down a few spots to pick up another 2nd or 3rd. PM me if interested, hoping to pick in the next hour or so.


----------



## Noah

*2nd round pick.*



jawallstar1 said:


> Looking to move down a few spots to pick up another 2nd or 3rd. PM me if interested, hoping to pick in the next hour or so.




I have picks 68,148 and 178 available. And 45 I guess depending where you pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 34th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL...

*Filip Chlapik*


1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL)
1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL)
2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)


----------



## Sundinisagod

^ goodbye Staal bros eh...


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sundinisagod said:


> ^ goodbye Staal bros eh...




Yeah dealt Jordan already, and I'd deal Eric too but OP has that "only one roster player" rule.


----------



## Noah

jawallstar1 said:


> Yeah dealt Jordan already, and I'd deal Eric too but OP has that "only one roster player" rule.




It's up to two player deals now.


----------



## IPreferPi

Looking to trade back into the 2nd. Have picks and prospects available.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Putting Eric Staal on the block. PM me with offers.


----------



## Namejs

With the 35th overall selection






the Colorado Avalanche are proud to select *Brandon Carlo* from Tri-City Americans!

​


----------



## Noah

Looking to trade up in the second. tons of prospects available for trade.


----------



## Sundinisagod

^^ nice pick was hoping to land Carlo at 40.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sundinisagod said:


> ^^ nice pick was hoping to land Carlo at 40.




I almost took him at 34, but Carolina has a plethora of D. FWIW I have him #21 on my list.


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 36th overall pick,  select LW Dennis Yan.


----------



## MichaelK

With the 37th overall pick the New York Islanders are proud to select, from Halifax of the QMJHL, Timo Meier


----------



## Noah

We have a trade to announce!
 trades
Picks
#68
#148
Rickard Rakell



Ottawa trades
Pick
#38


----------



## edguy

Noah said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> trades
> Picks
> #68
> #148
> Rickard Rakell
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa trades
> Pick
> #38



Agree


----------



## Noah

With the 38th pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft the  are proud to select from the Brandon Wheat Kings: Ryan Pilon






Ryan is a big two-way defense men who makes crisp clean passes and plays a solid defensive game. Although he is big he does not body check often but he is willing to drop the mitts when needed. We look forward to seeing this young man grow in our system - GM Noah


----------



## Joey Bones

are looking to add a few more picks. Willing to move down. PM me with offers.


----------



## TT1

we have a blockbuster trade to announce~

to 

Sami Vatanen
Cam Fowler
Hampus Lindholm
Anaheim's 2015 6th (#178)
Anaheim's 2016 3rd

To 

PK Subban
Nathan Beaulieu
Tom Gilbert

our new Dcore: (after acquiring Michalek, Vatanen, Fowler and Lindholm)

Fowler/Lindholm/Markov - Z. Michalek
Fowler/Lindholm/Markov - Vatanen/Emelin
Fowler/Lindholm/Markov - Vatanen/Emelin
Gonchar


----------



## Noah

TT1 said:


> we have a trade to announce~
> 
> to
> 
> Sami Vatanen
> Cam Fowler
> Hampus Lindholm
> Anaheim's 2015 6th (#178)
> Anaheim's 2016 3rd
> 
> To
> 
> PK Subban
> Nathan Beaulieu
> Tom Gilbert




On behalf of the Anaheim ducks organization we would like to thank Hampus, Cam and Sami for their time here in Anaheim. They will be missed by their teammates, fans and management here in Anaheim. We would also like to welcome PK, Nathan and Tom into our organization. We believe with these players we have bolstered our Defensive core by adding young high impact players and a seasoned veteran presence. Finally we would like to thank the MontrÃ©al Canadians Organization especially GM TT1. We will see you on the ice.

Puis en Francais.




Au nom de l' organisation des Ducks d' Anaheim , nous tenons Ã  remercier Hampus , Cam et Sami pour leur temps ici Ã  Anaheim . Ils ne seront pas atteints par leurs coÃ©quipiers , les fans et la gestion ici Ã  Anaheim . Nous aimerions aussi accueillir PK , Nathan et Tom dans notre organisation . Nous croyons avec ces joueurs, nous avons renforcÃ© notre base dÃ©fensive en ajoutant jeunes joueurs Ã  fort impact et une prÃ©sence vÃ©tÃ©ran aguerri . Enfin, nous tenons Ã  remercier l'Organisation des Canadiens de MontrÃ©al en particulier GM TT1 . Nous allons vous voir sur la glace .


----------



## Noah

Can I pick up St. Louis as my second team?


----------



## Jetabre

Wasn't there a 1 roster player trade limit that got upped to two roster player trade limit? I don't know up to OP if he wants to accept a trade like that..


----------



## TT1

Jetabre said:


> Wasn't there a 1 roster player limit trade that got upped to two roster player limit trade? I don't know up to OP if he wants to accept a trade like that..




Already confirmed it w/ OP prior to making the post, its not 2 rosters player its trades that contain roster players (no matter how big they are). 
So both MTL and Anaheim have reached their limit now.


----------



## Jetabre

TT1 said:


> Already confirmed it w/ OP prior to making the post, its not 2 rosters player its trades that contain roster players (no matter how big they are).
> So both MTL and Anaheim have reached their limit now.




Interesting, thought it was a 2 roster players moved limit, not 2 trades containing roster players this whole time. Awkward.


----------



## UnknownNasty

willing to trade Tyler Bozak, Dion Phaneuf, Joffrey Lupul and Jonathan Bernier/James Reimer.


----------



## therightanalysis

New Jersey has been autodrafted Yakov Trenin from Gatineau. The Buffalo Sabres are on the clock.


----------



## Sundinisagod

40)  Thomas Chabot










2) Jack Eichel
24) Nicolas Meloche
26) Matthew Spencer
31) Jakub Zboril
40) Thomas Chabot


----------



## MichaelK

Sundinisagod said:


> 40)  Thomas Chabot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Jack Eichel
> 24) Nicolas Meloche
> 26) Matthew Spencer
> 31) Jakub Zboril
> 40) Thomas Chabot




Damn. I was looking at him at #41. Back to the drawing board unless someone is interested in trading up and can make it worth my while


----------



## Sundinisagod

Looking to trade Tyler Myers for a quality winger.


----------



## MichaelK

To keep things going, the *Washington Capitals* are proud to select *Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda*

 SELECTIONS​12) Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)
41) Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda (SEL)​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Still looking to deal Eric Staal. PM me!


----------



## OilTastic

Sundinisagod said:


> 40)  Thomas Chabot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Jack Eichel
> 24) Nicolas Meloche
> 26) Matthew Spencer
> 31) Jakub Zboril
> 40) Thomas Chabot




^i doubt that the Sabres would take more d-men after Meloche (good pick by the way!), even with Eichel. not criticizing just saying....


----------



## TT1

yea thats alot of dmen for their current prospect pool..


----------



## Noah

Zadorov,rasmus and those newly acquired ones. man that's a D core


----------



## therightanalysis

Rangers are now autodrafted Adam Musil from Red Deer


----------



## Jetabre

With the 43rd overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Seattle Thunderhawks of the Western Hockey League -* Ryan Gropp *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW



​


----------



## Keke

With the pick #44 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select from the Ontario Hockey League Oshawa Generals defenseman Mitchell Vande Sompel

1(14) Travis Konecny C
2(44) Mitchell Vande Sompel D


----------



## TT1

Keke said:


> With the pick #44 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select from the Ontario Hockey League Oshawa Generals defenseman Mitchell Vande Sompel
> 
> 1(14) Travis Konecny C
> 2(44) Mitchell Vande Sompel D




aaaaaaw my sleeper , wont be surprised if he goes in the 1st round. by far the best OHL Dman.


----------



## Noah

With the 45th pick of the 2015 NHL Entry Draft the  are proud to select from MODO of the SHL Jesper Lindgren









We would like to welcome Jesper into our organization. He is as bold defense man who is cool under pressure and is not afraid of making the risky plays.-GM Noah

Vi vill vÃ¤lkomna Jesper in i vÃ¥r organisation . Han Ã¤r sÃ¥ djÃ¤rv fÃ¶rsvars man som Ã¤r coolt under tryck och Ã¤r inte rÃ¤dd fÃ¶r att gÃ¶ra de riskfyllda plays. - GM Noah


----------



## Sundinisagod

OilTastic said:


> ^i doubt that the Sabres would take more d-men after Meloche (good pick by the way!), even with Eichel. not criticizing just saying....






TT1 said:


> yea thats alot of dmen for their current prospect pool..






Noah said:


> Zadorov,rasmus and those newly acquired ones. man that's a D core




Honestly felt those defenders were BPA at their respective positions. I was targeting a couple of forwards but they got scooped up before me. I even traded up to 40 from 57 with my sights set on Gabrielle, but he ended up going in the 1st round. Also was hoping to snag Harkins or Bracco with a late 1st. Being set on D for the next 10-15 years is a great position to be in, not a problem at all. Same for centre, will be set for the next 10-15 years as well. Have lots of chips to upgrade the wings and goaltending...the two easiest positions to acquire.

*Future D core*

Zboril - Risto
Zadorov - Meloche
Chabot - Spencer

*Future C depth*

Eichel
Reinhart
Girgs
Grigs


----------



## Jesker

selects Aleksi Saarela from Assatt

 2015 draft

1.(4) Oliver Kylington
2. (33) Thomas Novak
2. (46) Aleksi Saarela


----------



## TT1

Sundinisagod said:


> Honestly felt those defenders were BPA at their respective positions. I was targeting a couple of forwards but they got scooped up before me. I even traded up to 40 from 57 with my sights set on Gabrielle, but he ended up going in the 1st round. Also was hoping to snag Harkins or Bracco with a late 1st. Being set on D for the next 10-15 years is a great position to be in, not a problem at all. Same for centre, will be set for the next 10-15 years as well. Have lots of chips to upgrade the wings and goaltending...the two easiest positions to acquire.
> 
> *Future D core*
> 
> Zboril - Risto
> Zadorov - Meloche
> Chabot - Spencer
> 
> *Future C depth*
> 
> Eichel
> Reinhart
> Girgs
> Grigs




zadorov >>>>>>>>>>> zboril, zboril's upside is most likely a good #3.. and thats if he reaches it. hes not gonna overtake a player like zadorov.

in any case you drafted extremely solid players, our board is really high on both chabot and meloche.


----------



## UnknownNasty

TT1 said:


> aaaaaaw my sleeper , wont be surprised if he goes in the 1st round. by far the best OHL Dman.




Sorry, but I have to disagree here. Matt Spencer is a prospect with top-4 potential, he's a Niklas Kronwall type of guy.


----------



## TT1

UnknownNasty said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree here. Matt Spencer is a prospect with top-4 potential, he's a Niklas Kronwall type of guy.




Vande Sompel is like a mix between Spurgeon and Barrie/Vatanen and he's shown that hes capable of greatly improving his game which is one of the main things you look for in a prospect. Atm Spencer is ahead of VS mostly because VS is undersized and came out of nowhere, once he shows a bit of consistency he'll be a 1st round lock. I like him more than guys like Honka and DeAngelo and they were both 1st rounders.

He could easily end up being a PK Subban type pick, he honestly looks better than PK did in his draft year (much more solid defensively) but he's a bit more undersized than PK was (PK was quite small when he got drafted too tho).


----------



## Noah

TT1 said:


> Vande Sompel is like a mix between Spurgeon and Barrie/Vatanen and he's shown that hes capable of greatly improving his game which is one of the main things you look for in a prospect. Atm Spencer is ahead of VS mostly because VS is undersized and came out of nowhere, once he shows a bit of consistency he'll be a 1st round lock. I like him more than guys like Honka and DeAngelo and they were both 1st rounders.
> 
> He could easily end up being a PK Subban type pick, he honestly looks better than PK did in his draft year (much more solid defensively) but he's a bit more undersized than PK was (PK was quite small when he got drafted too tho).




Stop it you're tearing me apart.


----------



## TT1

Noah said:


> Stop it you're tearing me apart.




1 pick away , bad luck. im praying that doesnt happen to me


----------



## Sundinisagod

UnknownNasty said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree here. Matt Spencer is a prospect with top-4 potential, he's a Niklas Kronwall type of guy.






TT1 said:


> Vande Sompel is like a mix between Spurgeon and Barrie/Vatanen and he's shown that hes capable of greatly improving his game which is one of the main things you look for in a prospect. Atm Spencer is ahead of VS mostly because VS is undersized and came out of nowhere, once he shows a bit of consistency he'll be a 1st round lock. I like him more than guys like Honka and DeAngelo and they were both 1st rounders.
> 
> He could easily end up being a PK Subban type pick, he honestly looks better than PK did in his draft year (much more solid defensively) but he's a bit more undersized than PK was (PK was quite small when he got drafted too tho).




Spencer is the safe pick. Vande Sompel is the swing for the fences pick. 

I was pretty torn between Chabot and Vande Sompel at 40.


----------



## Sundinisagod

TT1 said:


> zadorov >>>>>>>>>>> zboril, zboril's upside is most likely a good #3.. and thats if he reaches it. hes not gonna overtake a player like zadorov.
> 
> in any case you drafted extremely solid players, our board is really high on both chabot and meloche.




Zadorov definitely has the higher upside, but I would argue that players of his type are less likely to reach that upside, compared to well rounded mid size 2way defenders...but I digress, I just see Zboril as a better partner for Risto, and a more balanced blueline that way...aiming to have tonnes of size on each pairing.


----------



## TT1

our LHD is pretty stacked now so I'm looking to move a few prospects like *Jared Tinordi* etc., prospect for prospect or picks type deals.
PM me if you're interested.


----------



## therightanalysis

Ottawa has now been awarded Mackenzie Blackwood from Barrie. 

The Boston Bruins are on the clock


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 48th pick,  select, from Atlanty Mytschi 2 of the MHL, D Alexei Platonov.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Still looking to move Eric Staal.


----------



## Noah

Sundinisagod said:


> Spencer is the safe pick. Vande Sompel is the swing for the fences pick.
> 
> I was pretty torn between Chabot and Vande Sompel at 40.




I was really high on him too. I though I had him in the bag at 45 because he was always so late in mock drafts. 1 pick away..


----------



## Keke

I was thinking about moving up to get a late 1st round pick to select Vande Sompel. 

Perfect player for the Wild as our top 4 is set for a long time and we can take our time with our prospects. Konecny has high potential too


----------



## Namejs

With the 49th overall selection






the LA Kings are proud to select *Kevin Stenlund* from HV71, SHL

​


----------



## therightanalysis

Due to vacant gms

The Chicago Blackhawks select Fredrik Forsberg from Leksands

The Detroit Red Wings select Matej Tomek from Topeka

Also, the Calgary GM sent me a list so the Flames select Parker Wotherspoon from Tri-City

The Vancouver Canucks are now on the clock.


----------



## alexmanu

Is there team without a GM? I'm down to draft for one to speed things up? Also would be easier for draft n00bs like me if positions were included with the drafted players names and team on the first post


----------



## therightanalysis

alexmanu said:


> Is there team without a GM? I'm down to draft for one to speed things up? Also would be easier for draft n00bs like me if positions were included with the drafted players names and team on the first post




Yeah, its just Chicago, Detroit and Pittsburgh that are empty


----------



## alexmanu

therightanalysis said:


> Yeah, its just Chicago, Detroit and Pittsburgh that are empty




I'll take Chicago then if that's OK


----------



## TT1

to 

Dmitrij Jaskin
STL's 2015 2nd (#55)
STL's 2015 5th (#145)

to 

Zach Fucale
Tim Bozon
MTL's 2015 5th (#126, formerly Colorado's)


----------



## UnknownNasty

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Dmitrij Jaskin
> STL's 2015 2nd (#55)
> STL's 2015 5th (#145)
> 
> to
> 
> Zach Fucale
> Tim Bozone
> MTL's 2015 5th (#126, formerly Colorado's)



Decent


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Select from SKA-1946 St. Petersburg of the MHL Alexander Dergachyov- C 6'4 200lbs


----------



## alexmanu

Select: Gabriel Carlsson - D - LinkÃ¶ping


----------



## TT1

i dunno if i can make my pick or not, me and Noah (STL's gm) finalized our trade but he hasn't confirmed it yet. last thing he told me was that he was doing his homework, dunno how long thats gonna take.


----------



## MichaelK

TT1 said:


> i dunno if i can make my pick or not, me and Noah (STL's gm) finalized our trade but he hasn't confirmed it yet. last thing he told me was that he was doing his homework, dunno how long thats gonna take.




Make your pick if you have PM of Noah unequivocally accepting the deal


----------



## therightanalysis

TT1 said:


> i dunno if i can make my pick or not, me and Noah (STL's gm) finalized our trade but he hasn't confirmed it yet. last thing he told me was that he was doing his homework, dunno how long thats gonna take.




You can PM me a list of players for selection and PM Noah to see if he confirms the trade


----------



## TT1

therightanalysis said:


> You can PM me a list of players for selection and PM Noah to see if he confirms the trade




he confirmed it to me via PM already, i later PM'ed him saying that he hasn't confirmed it on the thread yet but hes's afk now.


----------



## therightanalysis

TT1 said:


> he confirmed it to me via PM already, i later PM'ed him saying that he hasn't confirmed it on the thread yet but hes's afk now.




If he has confirmed it via PM then you can go ahead and make the pick


----------



## Noah

Sorry guys I had to go out. Trade is confirmed.


----------



## TT1

Montreal is proud to select, from the Shawinigan Cataractes, *Anthony Beauvillier*!






Draft Recap:

#30 - Brock Boeser (F, USHL)
#55 - Anthony Beauvillier (F, QMJHL)


----------



## Joey Bones

^ That's who I was gonna go with, ****!


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 56th pick, the New York Rangers select from the USNTDP of the USHL, center Christian Fischer.







2 (42) C: Adam Musil
2 (56) C: Christian Fischer


----------



## therightanalysis

As the last team to make their first selection. The San Jose Sharks select defenseman Noah Juulsen from the Everett Silvertips.

Might as well replace Bergman after trading him earlier in the draft.


----------



## TT1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo Juulsen.. :[

i dont like you anymore



Joey Bones said:


> ^ That's who I was gonna go with, ****!




french name, hes mine 
phiew.. good thing i traded for an earlier pick, had a feeling he wouldn't have been available @ 61


----------



## Terrence

With the 58th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds, *Blake Speers!




 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Sault Ste. Marie - CAN


----------



## therightanalysis

The Pittsburgh Penguins are vacant and select Pavel Karnaukhov from the Calgary Hitmen. 

The Nashville Predators are on the clock.


----------



## Keke

Anyone interested in Kyle Brodziak? Available for a 3rd round pick.


----------



## Steven

Anyone interested in a pair of later picks in the 5th-7th round range? Would be looking to package the 2 for a 4th rounder, as I don't have one as of now. PM with offers if anyone is interested.


----------



## TT1

*looking to trade down from #61* (next pick), PM me offers if youre interested


----------



## EK

Nashville selects Nathan Noel (C, Saint John, QMJHL)


29 - Nikita Korostelev (RW, Sarnia Sting)
60 - Nathan Noel (C, Saint John Sea Dogs)


----------



## TT1

its my pick now, ill wait an hour before making it to see if i get any offers on it.


----------



## MichaelK

There are two names at the top of my list for Washington so as long as I am not in a meeting when my turn comes up I will pick not long after Montreal fires their pick


----------



## TT1

:

Montreal selects from the Acadie-Bathurst Titan, *Guillaume Brisebois*!






Draft Recap:

1st round (#30) - Brock Boeser
2nd round (#55) - Anthony Beauvillier
2nd round (#61) - Guillaume Brisebois


----------



## MichaelK

Washington selects from the Swift Current Broncos of the WHL, *Glenn Gawdin*!






Draft Recap:

1/12 Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)
2/41 Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda (SEL)
3/62 Glenn Gawdin/C/Swift Current (WHL)


----------



## Noah

Looking for an experienced goalie. Pm me if you have one available.


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select from Boston University...

A.J Greer..


----------



## Jesker

selects Thomas Schemitsch from the Owen Sound Attack


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 64th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the Swift Current Broncos of the WHL...

*Jake DeBrusk*


1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 4)*
1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL) *(Our Rank: 10)*
2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) *(Our Rank: 18)*
3 (64): Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL) *(Our Rank: 26)*


----------



## Keke

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 64th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Swift Current Broncos of the WHL...
> 
> *Jake DeBrusk*




Oh no, you didn't..


----------



## MichaelK

Keke said:


> Oh no, you didn't..




He was on my short list at #62 and since I pick again at #72 he likely was never going to make it to you


----------



## Keke

MichaelK said:


> He was on my short list at #62 and since I pick again at #72 he likely was never going to make it to you




Well, you can always wish


----------



## Namejs

With the 65th overall selection






the Colorado Avalanche select *Julius NÃ¤ttinen* from JYP, Liiga



1st round (#6) - Mitchell Marner (C) - London Knights (OHL)
2nd round (#35) - Brandon Carlo (D) - Tri-City Americans (WHL)
3rd round (#65) - Julius NÃ¤ttinen (C) - JYP (Liiga)​


----------



## Jesker

selects Gabriel GagnÃ© from Victoriaville Tigres

 looking to trade pick #82 and #124 to move up, PM me if you're interested.

 2015 draft 

1.(4) Oliver Kylington 6'1 180 D AVKS
2. (33) Thomas Novak 6'0 180 C USHL
2. (46) Aleksi Saarela 5'10 185 C SM-Liiga
3. (64) Thomas Schemitsch 6'4 205 D OHL
3. (67) Gabriel GagnÃ© 6'5 205 LW QMJHL


----------



## TT1

is ottawa getting autopicked?


----------



## MichaelK

TT1 said:


> is ottawa getting autopicked?




The 6 hour window has elapsed


----------



## therightanalysis

Ottawa has been awarded Connor Hobbs from Medicine Hat.

Also, the Dallas GM has been completely inactive since signing up.

The Stars are now on permanent autodraft and are awarded Brendan Warren from USNTDP

The New Jersey Devils are now on the clock


----------



## Flaming Satan

New Jeresy Devils select from the Saginaw Spirit of the OHL overager Blake Clarke!

Smart two-way forward that was a considered first round pick last year before a rough season.


----------



## Flaming Satan

New Jeresy Devils have selected 
Evengy Svechnikov 10th overall
Yakov Trein 39th overall
Blake Clarke 70th overall.

Looking to acquire a no.2 defenceman and a scoring forward


----------



## Sundinisagod

71)  *Felix Sandstrom*


----------



## MichaelK

The *Washington Capitals* are proud to select, from Quebec of the QMJHL, *Callum Booth*

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
1/12 Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)
2/41 Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda (SEL)
3/62 Glenn Gawdin/C/Swift Current (WHL)
3/72 Callum Booth/G/Quebec (QMJHL)


----------



## Sundinisagod

^ Sorry forgot to pm you last night, just woke up and realized I had forgotten.


----------



## MichaelK

Sundinisagod said:


> ^ Sorry forgot to pm you last night, just woke up and realized I had forgotten.




No worries I was asleep by then and logged on after I woke up


----------



## Sundinisagod

Nice pick btw, it was pretty much a coin toss for me between Sandstrom and Booth.


----------



## Joey Bones

trade the next pick to  for picks #82 and #124


----------



## Jesker

confirms the deal, #73 for #82 and #124

 selects Gustav Bouramman from S.S-.Marie Greyhounds with the 73 pick.






 2015 draft 

1.(4) Oliver Kylington 6'1 180 D AVKS
2. (33) Thomas Novak 6'0 180 C USHL
2. (46) Aleksi Saarela 5'10 185 C SM-Liiga
3. (64) Thomas Schemitsch 6'4 205 D OHL
3. (67) Gabriel GagnÃ© 6'5 205 LW QMJHL
3. (73) Gustav Bouramman 6'0 185 D OHL


----------



## MichaelK

looking to trade back a little bit. If you have someone you like I am all ears for the right deal


----------



## Jetabre

With the 74th overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Niagra IceDogs of the Ontario Hockey League -* Vince Dunn *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW
3-74 - Vince Dunn, D



​


----------



## EK

Predators looking to move up from 90 message me!


----------



## Keke

With the pick #75 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select, from the Finnish Elite League Ilves, forward Roope Hintz.

1 (14) Travis Konecny 5'10 C
2 (44) Mitchell Vande Sompel 5'10 D
3 (75) Roope Hintz 6'4 LW


----------



## MichaelK

MichaelK said:


> looking to trade back a little bit. If you have someone you like I am all ears for the right deal




Offer is still out there. Since it is Friday night I will wait a bit to see if I get an offer that is acceptable to me


----------



## MichaelK

We have a trade to announce:

The New York Islanders have traded their 3rd Round pick (#76 overall) to the St. Louis Blues for their 3rd Round pick (#85 overall) and 5th Round pick (#126 overall)


----------



## Noah

With the 76th pick the St.Louis Blues are proud to select from Mora:Lukas Bengtsson


----------



## therightanalysis

Keke said:


> With the pick #75 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select, from the Finnish Elite League Ilves, forward Roope Hintz.
> 
> 1 (14) Travis Konecny 5'10 C
> 2 (44) Mitchell Vande Sompel 5'10 D
> 3 (75) Roope Hintz 6'4 LW




Great pick, was really hoping he would fall to 92, very similar player to Tomas Hertl


----------



## TT1

ugh theres so many amazing forwards still left, what a stacked draft.. that being said the dman crop gets pretty weak after like midd/late 2nd round.


----------



## MichaelK

TT1 said:


> ugh theres so many amazing forwards still left, what a stacked draft.. that being said the dman crop gets pretty weak after like midd/late 2nd round.




I see a number of talented players at all positions which was part of the impetus to trade down as I felt like I could get a comparable prospect and pick up an additional pick


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 76th overall pick,  select Dmytro Timashov.


----------



## alexmanu

UnknownNasty said:


> With the 76th overall pick,  select Dmytro Timashov.




Ah nooo not Dimo! Good pick.


----------



## UnknownNasty

alexmanu said:


> Ah nooo not Dimo! Good pick.




I consider him a 1st round prospect, I wasn't sure how far he'd fall so I snagged him in the 3rd round. I thought someone would've picked him in the 2nd round


----------



## MichaelK

UnknownNasty said:


> I consider him a 1st round prospect, I wasn't sure how far he'd fall so I snagged him in the 3rd round. I thought someone would've picked him in the 2nd round




I liked him but more in the 4th and 5th round area. Productive in the QMJHL but size/skating ability concerns me


----------



## UnknownNasty

MichaelK said:


> I liked him but more in the 4th and 5th round area. Productive in the QMJHL but size/skating ability concerns me




I think his vision and his hands are good enough to overcome his skating issues, but he's a high-risk, high-reward guy for sure. If he doesn't manage to crack a top-6 somewhere, he'll be a bust for sure, he doesn't have the size or defensive skill to be a bottom-6 guy.


----------



## TT1

some people on our board believe he'll be fiala-esque riser and might sneak into the 1st, i think he'll be a 2nd-3rd round pick (might go early/midd 2nd if a team REALLY likes him)


----------



## therightanalysis

The Edmonton Oilers are awarded Vladimir Tkachev from Moncton

The Boston Bruins are now on the clock


----------



## Stud Muffin

therightanalysis said:


> The Edmonton Oilers are awarded Sami Niku from JYP
> 
> The Boston Bruins are now on the clock




Wow wasnt even PMed.


----------



## therightanalysis

Stud Muffin said:


> Wow wasnt even PMed.




You can revise the pick then


----------



## Stud Muffin

selects Vladdy Tkachev from Moncton


----------



## Jetabre

Stud Muffin said:


> Wow wasnt even PMed.




People really need to remember to PM the person who picks next, I didn't get a PM for my pick either, but I generally watch the thread pretty closely anyways so I didn't meet the same fate.


----------



## UnknownNasty

Stud Muffin said:


> Wow wasnt even PMed.




Sorry, my bad. I keep forgetting to PM. :/


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 79th overall pick,  select Radovan Bondra.


----------



## UnknownNasty

I can't PM Namejs, inbox full...


----------



## EK

UnknownNasty said:


> With the 79th overall pick,  select Radovan Bondra.




haha tried to trade for that pick to draft that player


----------



## Namejs

UnknownNasty said:


> I can't PM Namejs, inbox full...



Sorry for that, hard to fight off all the groupies PMing me all the time. ;/

Watching a game now, will post my pick during the intermission. It won't take long, as you already picked one of the guys on my shortlist.


----------



## Namejs

With the 80th overall pick






the LA Kings are proud to select *Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson* from Omaha Lancers, USHL



1st round (#19) - Ivan Provorov (D) - Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)
2nd round (#49) - Kevin Stenlund (C) - HV71 (SHL)
3rd round (#80) - Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson (C) - Omaha Lancers (USHL)​


----------



## MichaelK

Damn. He was on my short list for the Islanders


----------



## alexmanu

Chicago Blackhawks select: *Daniel Vladar - G - HC Kladno*






Draft summary:

(20) Mikko Rantanen - F
(50) Fredrik Forsberg - F
(54) Gabriel Carlsson - D
(81) Daniel Vladar - G


----------



## therightanalysis

The New York Rangers have been awarded Sami Niku from JYP.

Also, the Calgary Flames with confirmation selects Jens Looke from Brynas

The Florida Panthers from a list select Graham Knott from Niagara.

The New York Islanders are now on the clock.


----------



## MichaelK

Dang I was hoping Knott would fall when I traded down. Back to the drawing board


----------



## MichaelK

With the 85th overall selection, the *New York Islanders* are proud to select *Michael Spacek, RW, HC Pardubice (Czech Republic)*

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
2/37 Timo Meier/W/Halifax (QMJHL)
3/85 Michael Spacek/RW/HC Pardubice (Czech Republic)


----------



## Terrence

MichaelK said:


> Dang I was hoping Knott would fall when I traded down. Back to the drawing board




Well u took the guy who I wanted at 89 so we're even. 

Thanks for making my pick commish.


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select from the Windsor Spitfires...

Hayden McCool


----------



## MichaelK

With the 87th overall selection, the *New York Islanders* are proud to select *Joel Ek-Eriksson, C, Farjestad (SuperElit)*

Also listed by some places as Joel Eriksson Ek so have to figure out the spelling

With all of the prospects the Islanders have acquired in recent years I figured I would go with another European I can stash for a few years 

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
2/37 Timo Meier/W/Halifax (QMJHL)
3/85 Michael Spacek/RW/HC Pardubice (Czech Republic)
3/87 Joel Ek-Eriksson/C/Farjestad (SuperElit)


----------



## UnknownNasty

MichaelK said:


> With the 87th overall selection, the *New York Islanders* are proud to select *Joel Ek-Eriksson, C, Farjestad (SuperElit)*
> 
> With all of the prospects the Islanders have acquired in recent years I figured I would go with another European I can stash for a few years
> 
> DRAFT SELECTIONS:
> 2/37 Timo Meier/W/Halifax (QMJHL)
> 3/85 Michael Spacek/RW/HC Pardubice (Czech Republic)
> 3/87 Joel Ek-Eriksson/C/Farjestad (SuperElit)



Nooo, I was hoping Eriksson Ek would fall to me in the 4th round. Great pick, this kid has a bright future.


----------



## MichaelK

UnknownNasty said:


> Nooo, I was hoping Eriksson Ek would fall to me in the 4th round. Great pick, this kid has a bright future.




Don't be greedy - you have Timashov


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 88th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from the Belleville Bulls of the Ontario Hockey League, RHD Justin Lemcke!






DRAFT SELECTIONS:
1/8 Pavel Zacha/C/Sarnia (OHL)
3/88 Justin Lemcke/RHD/Belleville (OHL)


----------



## therightanalysis

From a list, the Florida Panthers select from HC Kosice, Erik Cernak

The Nashville Predators are now on the clock.


----------



## Terrence

With the 89th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select from Kosice, *Erik Cernak!




 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Salut Ste. Marie - CAN
3 (84) - Graham Knott - LW - Niagara - CAN
3 (89) - Erik Cernak - D - Kosice - SVK

Edit: Damn, beaten.


----------



## EK

Hey guys sorry for the delay
With the 90th pick Nashville selects Adam Marsh (LW, Saint John, QMJHL)

29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects from the ZSC Lions of the Swiss NLA, *Denis Malgin*!






1 (30) - Brock Boeser
2 (55) - Anthony Beauvillier (acquired pick via trade)
2 (61) - Guillaume Brisebois
3 (91) - Denis Malgin


----------



## therightanalysis

The San Jose Sharks select forward Kay Schweri from the Sherbrooke Phoenix.

Might as well draft another Swiss born player. A trend in recent drafts.


----------



## Stud Muffin

Selects Gustaf Franzen


----------



## Sundinisagod

94)  *Luka Zorko*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I should be making my pick in 30-45 minutes. I won't have access to my list until then.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 95th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the Erie Otters of the OHL...

*Travis Dermott*


1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 4)*
1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL) *(Our Rank: 10)*
2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) *(Our Rank: 18)*
3 (65): Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL) *(Our Rank: 26)*
4 (95): Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 57)*


----------



## MichaelK

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 95th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Erie Otters of the OHL...
> 
> *Travis Dermott*
> 
> 
> 1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 4)*
> 1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL) *(Our Rank: 10)*
> 2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) *(Our Rank: 18)*
> 3 (65): Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL) *(Our Rank: 26)*
> 4 (95): Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 57)*




Back to the drawing board for my next pick for Washington


----------



## TT1

would be nice if someone started a new mock draft, this ones moving along pretty slowly


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> would be nice if someone started a new mock draft, this ones moving along pretty slowly




I'm gonna start one in the next few weeks, but I can't commit the time right now.


----------



## Jetabre

TT1 said:


> would be nice if someone started a new mock draft, this ones moving along pretty slowly




It's moving fairly well compared to other ones in the past.


----------



## Joey Bones

TT1 said:


> would be nice if someone started a new mock draft, this ones moving along pretty slowly




I'll be doing one in a few months, probably after the WJC.


----------



## TT1

awesome


----------



## therightanalysis

Colorado has been awarded Anatoly Golyshev from Avtomobilist Yekaterinburg.

The Philadelphia Flyers are now on the clock


----------



## Namejs

With the 95th overall pick






the Colorado Avalanche are proud to select *Anatoly Golyshev* from Avtomobilist Yekaterinburg, KHL



1st round (#6) - Mitchell Marner (C) - London Knights (OHL)
2nd round (#35) - Brandon Carlo (D) - Tri-City Americans (WHL)
3rd round (#65) - Julius NÃ¤ttinen (C) - JYP (Liiga)
4th round (#95) - Anatoly Golyshev (RW) - Avtomobilist Yekaterinburg (KHL)​


----------



## Sundinisagod

97)  *Sebastion Aho*


----------



## therightanalysis

Sundinisagod said:


> 97)  *Sebastion Aho*




Which one?


----------



## MichaelK

The *Washington Capitals* are proud to select, from Gatineau of the QMJHL, *Alexandre Carrier*

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
1/12 Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)
2/41 Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda (SEL)
3/62 Glenn Gawdin/C/Swift Current (WHL)
3/72 Callum Booth/G/Quebec (QMJHL)
4/98 Alexandre Carrier/D/Gatineau (QMJHL)


----------



## therightanalysis

The Dallas Stars are awarded Loik Leveille from Cape Breton

The New Jersey Devils are now on the clock.


----------



## Flaming Satan

New Jersey takes from Spruce Grove of the AJHL Cameron Hughes!!!!

I can't believe that this guy didn't get picked in the first round.


----------



## Flaming Satan

Sorry, Hughes plays for the University of Wisconsin.


----------



## EK

With pick 101 Nashville is proud to select Dante Salituro (C, Ottawa OHL)

29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F
101. Nashville Predators - Dante Salituro - Ottawa 67's F


----------



## Flaming Satan

Devils picks
Evengy Svechnikov LW 10th overall
Yakov Trenin LW 39th overall
Blake Clake C 70th overall
Cameron Hughes C 100th overall

Looking to trade for another 4th round pick


----------



## MichaelK

The *Washington Capitals* are proud to select, from Green Bay of the USHL, *Brent Gates Jr.* He is the son of former Oakland Athletics player Brent Gates.

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
1/12 Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)
2/41 Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda (SEL)
3/62 Glenn Gawdin/C/Swift Current (WHL)
3/72 Callum Booth/G/Quebec (QMJHL)
4/98 Alexandre Carrier/D/Gatineau (QMJHL)
4/102 Brent Gates Jr./C/Green Bay (USHL)


----------



## alexmanu

EK said:


> With pick 101 Nashville is proud to select Dante Salituro (C, Ottawa OHL)
> 
> 29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
> 60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
> 90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F
> 101. Nashville Predators - Dante Salituro - Ottawa 67's F




As a Preds fan I'd be happy, but shocked, if we took four forwards in a row . I'm sure Lavy would love it though!


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 103rd pick, the New York Rangers are proud to select from AIK of the Allsvenskan league, winger Robin Kovacs.







2 (42) C: Adam Musil
2 (56) C: Christian Fischer
3 (82) D: Sami Niku
4 (103) RW/LW: Robin Kovacs


----------



## EK

alexmanu said:


> As a Preds fan I'd be happy, but shocked, if we took four forwards in a row . I'm sure Lavy would love it though!




No kidding, I keep looking to take D and they keep getting taken -5 picks before me


----------



## Jetabre

With the 104th overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Seattle Thunderhawks of the Western Hockey League -* Keegan Kolesar *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW
3-74 - Vince Dunn, D
4-104- Keegan Kolesar, RW



​


----------



## Keke

With the pick #105 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select from the USHL Cedar Rapids RoughRiders, Left Wing Erik Foley!

1 (14) - Travis Konecny 5'10"C R
2 (44) - Mitchell Vande Sompel 5'10"D L
3 (75) - Roope Hintz 6'4"LW L
4 (105) - Erik Foley 5'11"LW L


----------



## TT1

Keke said:


> With the pick #105 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select from the USHL Cedar Rapids RoughRiders, Left Wing Erik Foley!
> 
> 1 (14) - Travis Konecny 5'10"C R
> 2 (44) - Mitchell Vande Sompel 5'10"D L
> 3 (75) - Roope Hintz 6'4"LW L
> 4 (105) - Erik Foley 5'11"LW L




 good pick, i wanted to trade for an early 4th to pick him up. hes gonna be a top 2 round pick imo


----------



## alexmanu

Gosh, my top three guys gone in a row!


----------



## therightanalysis

From a list, the Florida Panthers select from ZSC, Jonas Siegenthaler.

The Toronto Maple Leafs are now on the clock.


----------



## UnknownNasty

select C David Kase


----------



## therightanalysis

I'm putting Ottawa on permanent autodraft simce they aren't making their picks.

The Ottawa Senators are awarded Jason Bell from Cape Breton

The Boston Bruins are now on the clock.


----------



## UnknownNasty

Take three...
 select LW Lukas Jasek


----------



## MichaelK

UnknownNasty said:


> select RW Kay Schweri




Already selected at #92


----------



## TT1

rip-eroni


----------



## UnknownNasty

MichaelK said:


> Already selected at #92




Sorry about that, didn't notice him.


----------



## therightanalysis

UnknownNasty said:


> select RW Timo Meier




Timo Meier also taken at #37


----------



## Namejs

With the 110th overall pick






the LA Kings are proud to select Rodrigo Abols from HK Riga, MHL




1st round (#19) - Ivan Provorov (D) - Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)
2nd round (#49) - Kevin Stenlund (C) - HV71 (SHL)
3rd round (#80) - Jakob Forsbacka Karlsson (C) - Omaha Lancers (USHL)
4th round (#110) - Rodrigo Abols (C) - HK Riga (MHL)​


----------



## alexmanu

Chicago Blackhawks select: *Sebastian Aho - LW - Karpat*






Draft summary:

(20) Mikko Rantanen - F
(50) Fredrik Forsberg - F
(54) Gabriel Carlsson - D
(81) Daniel Vladar - G
(111) Sebastian Aho - F


----------



## therightanalysis

Detroit is awarded Jeremy Lauzon from Rouyn-Noranda


----------



## therightanalysis

The San Jose Sharks select forward Anthony Richard from the Val D'or Foreurs.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Select from Rogle BK (Allsvenskan) Gustav Olhaver LW 6'6 214

(23)- Jansen Harkins
(53)- Alex Dergachyov
(114)- Gustav Olhaver


----------



## Noah

The select Tyson Baillie from the Kelowna Rockets


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select Jared Bethune from the Prince George Cougars.


----------



## Terrence

With the 117th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from the Prince Albert Raiders, *Brendan Guhle!





 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Sault Ste. Marie - CAN
3 (84) - Graham Knott - LW - Niagara - CAN
3 (89) - Erik Cernak - D - Kosice - SVK
4 (106) - Jonas Siegenthaler - D - ZSC - SUI
4 (117) - Brendan Guhle - D - Prince Albert - CAN


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select from the Youngstown Phantoms of the USHL, Chase Pearson!






13th Overall - Nick Merkley
25th Overall - Jeese Gabrielle
63rd Overall - A.J Greer
86th Overall - Hayden McCool
116th Overall - Jared Bethune
118th Overall - Chase Pearson

Pittsburgh isn't taken, auto-pick?


----------



## therightanalysis

Since Pittsburgh is vacant, the Penguins select Matteo Gennaro from Prince Albert.

The Nashville Predators are now on the clock.


----------



## EK

Nashville is proud to select Simon Bourque (Defense, Rimouski, QMJHL)


29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F
101. Nashville Predators - Dante Salituro - Ottawa 67's F
120. Nashville Predators - Simon Bourque - Rimouski Oceanic D


----------



## alexmanu

EK said:


> Nashville is proud to select Simon Bourque (Defense, Rimouski, QMJHL)
> 
> 
> 29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
> 60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
> 90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F
> 101. Nashville Predators - Dante Salituro - Ottawa 67's F
> 120. Nashville Predators - Simon Bourque - Rimouski Oceanic D




Be very happy with that if this was the Preds real draft.


----------



## TT1

Montreal is proud to select from Metallurg Novokuznetsk of the KHL, Kirill Kaprizov






1 (30). Brock Boeser
2 (55). Anthony Beauvillier
2 (61). Guillame Brisebois
3 (91). Denis Malgin
4 (121). Kirill Kaprizov


----------



## therightanalysis

The San Jose Sharks select forward Christopher Mastomaki from Vasteras.


----------



## Stud Muffin

selects Ethan Bear


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 124th pick, the New York Rangers select from the USNTDP of the USHL, center Jack Roslovic.







2 (42) C: Adam Musil
2 (56) C: Christian Fischer
3 (82) D: Sami Niku
4 (103) RW/LW: Robin Kovacs
5 (124) C: Jack Roslovic


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

I am unable to pick until 3 PM est today. If you'd like to skip my pick to keep things going I'll pick when I can this afternoon...


----------



## MichaelK

jawallstar1 said:


> I am unable to pick until 3 PM est today. If you'd like to skip my pick to keep things going I'll pick when I can this afternoon...




As I am the the next pick after Carolina I will wait for the moderator to tell me what to do. I have a pick in the queue if given the go ahead


----------



## MichaelK

With the 126th overall selection, the *New York Islanders* are proud to select *Chaz Reddekopp, D, Victoria (WHL)*

Carolina had passed their selection to keep things moving. After taking three forwards and trading Scott Mayfield wanted to add a big Defenseman. Buried a bit on the depth chart I think Reddekopp has some upside at this point

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
2/37 Timo Meier/W/Halifax (QMJHL)
3/85 Michael Spacek/RW/HC Pardubice (Czech Republic)
3/87 Joel Eriksson Ek/C/Farjestad (SuperElit)
5/126 Chaz Reddekopp/D/Victoria (WHL)


----------



## Sundinisagod

127)  *Liam Herbst*


----------



## therightanalysis

I'll just autodraft Carolina for now and they can be edited at a later time.

The Hurricanes are awarded Yegor Rykov from SKA St. Petersburg


----------



## landy92mack29

38. Anaheim Ducks (from DAL) - Ryan Pilon - Brandon Wheat Kings D

steal of the draft


----------



## TT1

landy92mack29 said:


> 38. Anaheim Ducks (from DAL) - Ryan Pilon - Brandon Wheat Kings D
> 
> steal of the draft




uhh no, werenski and provorov were better value picks. connor @ 16 was pretty good too.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sorry, had an emergency and wasn't able to get home.

The Carolina Hurricanes select Yegor Rykov from SKA St Petersburg.


----------



## landy92mack29

TT1 said:


> uhh no, werenski and provorov were better value picks. connor @ 16 was pretty good too.




those are good ones but pilon should be 15-20 imo


----------



## therightanalysis

The Arizona Coyotes are awarded David Henley from Charlottetown 

The Dallas Stars are awarded Riley Bruce from North Bay

The St. Louis Blues are now on the clock


----------



## Noah

The are proud to select Ben Blacker from the Cedar Rapids RoughRiders of the USHL


----------



## Sundinisagod

landy92mack29 said:


> those are good ones but pilon should be 15-20 imo




No offense but you're opinion would be contrary to that of most scouting services.


----------



## therightanalysis

The San Jose Sharks select forward Colt Conrad from Shattuck Saint Marys.


----------



## MichaelK

The *Washington Capitals* are proud to select, from Sault Ste. Marie of the OHL, *Zachary Senyshyn*

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
1/12 Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)
2/41 Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda (SEL)
3/62 Glenn Gawdin/C/Swift Current (WHL)
3/72 Callum Booth/G/Quebec (QMJHL)
4/98 Alexandre Carrier/D/Gatineau (QMJHL)
4/102 Brent Gates Jr./C/Green Bay (USHL)
5/132 Zachary Senyshyn/RW/Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)


----------



## Noah

landy92mack29 said:


> 38. Anaheim Ducks (from DAL) - Ryan Pilon - Brandon Wheat Kings D
> 
> steal of the draft




I appreciate the support but I got him where he was slated to go. Vande sompel is the steal of the draft


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Noah said:


> I appreciate the support but I got him where he was slated to go. Vande sompel is the steal of the draft




IMO Sprong has been the Steal de la Draft so far. I have him at 11, he went 21st.


----------



## MichaelK

jawallstar1 said:


> IMO Sprong has been the Steal de la Draft so far. I have him at 11, he went 21st.




I think you have gotten a number of nice values with your picks for Carolina


----------



## Noah

Vande Sompel went where expected but he is just so talented. I hope to see him play in February.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

MichaelK said:


> I think you have gotten a number of nice values with your picks for Carolina




Yeah. Chlapik and DeBrusk were big steals.


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> IMO Sprong has been the Steal de la Draft so far. I have him at 11, he went 21st.




hasnt looked real good this year in the Q. hes been pretty invisible most nights and thats not something you wanna see from a smaller player, i question how well his game is gonna translate to the NHL.


----------



## landy92mack29

Sundinisagod said:


> No offense but you're opinion would be contrary to that of most scouting services.




and their opinion is wrong. pilon and provorov are basically a wash in terms of talent with provorov better d wise and pilon o wise.

sprong is a wildcard and could be this years ho sang/deangelo. should be 12-18 range but could slide


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> hasnt looked real good this year in the Q. hes been pretty invisible most nights and thats not something you wanna see from a smaller player, i question how well his game is gonna translate to the NHL.




6' 0" 190 isn't that small.

I really like his game. Not sure how invisible can equal 36 points. He's good offensively and defensively.


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> 6' 0" 190 isn't that small.
> 
> I really like his game. Not sure how invisible can equal 36 points. He's good offensively and defensively.




Closer to 5'11 tbh, Beauvillier's been much better than him this year and hes ELITE defensively. Only thing Sprong has on him is size.


----------



## therightanalysis

Vancouver is awarded Christian Jaros from Lulea. The Winnipeg Jets are on the clock


----------



## Jetabre

With the 134th overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Victoriaville Tigres of the Quebec Major Junior Hockey League -* Jordan-Ty Fournier *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW
3-74 - Vince Dunn, D
4-104- Keegan Kolesar, RW
5-134 - Jordan-Ty Fournier, LW


​


----------



## Keke

With the pick #135 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select from the Western Hockey League Victoria Royals, center Tyler Soy!

1 (14) - Travis Konecny 5'10" C
2 (44) - Mitchell Vande Sompel 5'10" D
3 (75) - Roope Hintz 6'4" LW
4 (105) - Erik Foley 5'11" LW
5 (135) - Tyler Soy 6'0" C


----------



## Terrence

With the 136th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from the Barrie Colts, *Andrew Mangiapane!




 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Sault Ste. Marie - CAN
3 (84) - Graham Knott - LW - Niagara - CAN
3 (89) - Erik Cernak - D - Kosice - SVK
4 (106) - Jonas Siegenthaler - D - ZSC - SUI
4 (117) - Brendan Guhle - D - Prince Albert - CAN
5 (136) - Andrew Mangiapane - LW/C - Barrie - CAN


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 137th overall pick,  pick RW Jonathan Davidsson


----------



## therightanalysis

UnknownNasty said:


> With the 137th overall pick,  pick RW Anatoli Golyshev




Already taken at #96


----------



## TT1

UnknownNasty said:


> With the 137th overall pick,  pick RW Anatoli Golyshev




already picked, you can check whos available by hitting ctrl + f on the front page and typing a players name


----------



## UnknownNasty

therightanalysis said:


> Already taken at #96




Aw god dammit, I was sure he wasn't taken because of his age.


----------



## UnknownNasty

TT1 said:


> already picked, you can check whos available by hitting ctrl + f on the front page and typing a players name




I can't, I'm not on a computer


----------



## therightanalysis

Ottawa is awarded Mitchell Stephens from Saginaw

The Boston Bruins are now on the clock.


----------



## MichaelK

Terrence said:


> With the 136th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from the Barrie Colts, *Andrew Mangiapane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picks:*
> 
> 1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
> 2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Sault Ste. Marie - CAN
> 3 (84) - Graham Knott - LW - Niagara - CAN
> 3 (89) - Erik Cernak - D - Kosice - SVK
> 4 (106) - Jonas Siegenthaler - D - ZSC - SUI
> 4 (117) - Brendan Guhle - D - Prince Albert - CAN
> 5 (136) - Andrew Mangiapane - LW/C - Barrie - CAN




Nice pick. He was on my short list for Washington at 132 but having been bypassed last year and LW being deeper than RW among those left IMHO I thought I was more likely to sneak him in Round 6


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 139th overall pick,  select RW Maxim Lazarev


----------



## therightanalysis

The LA Kings are awarded Terrell Draude from the Cagary Hitmen. The Chicago Blackhawks are now on the clock.


----------



## therightanalysis

The Chicago Blackhawks are awarded Jan Dufek from Kometa Brno

The Detroit Red Wings are vacant and are awarded Kameron Kielly from Charlottetown

The Calgary Flames from a list select Kevin Davis from the Everett Silvertips

The Vancouver Canucks asked to be autodrafted so they are awarded Alexandre Alain from Gatineau

The Montreal Canadiens are now on the clock.


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects Kyle Capobianco from the Sudbury Wolves of the OHL.

1 (30). Brock Boeser (F)
2 (55). Anthony Beauvillier (F)
2 (61). Guillame Brisebois (D)
3 (91). Denis Malgin (F)
4 (121). Kirill Kaprizov (F)
5 (145). Kyle Capobianco (D)


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select from the North York Rangers of the Ontario Junior Hockey League...

William Reilly!

13th Overall - Nick Merkley
25th Overall - Jeese Gabrielle
63rd Overall - A.J Greer
86th Overall - Hayden McCool
116th Overall - Jared Bethune
118th Overall - Chase Pearson
146th Overall - William Reilly


----------



## therightanalysis

The San Jose Sharks select defenseman Caleb Jones from the USNTDP


----------



## therightanalysis

The Ottawa Senators are awarded Grant Gabriele from the USNTDP.

The Pittsburgh Penguins select Alec Baer from Vancouver

The Nashville Predators are now on the clock.


----------



## EK

With pick 150 the Nashville Predators are happy to select 
Luke Opilka (G, USNTDP, USHL) 

29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F
101. Nashville Predators - Dante Salituro - Ottawa 67's F
120. Nashville Predators - Simon Bourque - Rimouski Oceanic D
150. Nashville Predators - Luke Opilka - USNTDP G


----------



## therightanalysis

The Florida Panthers are awarded Lukas Haudum from Sodertalje

The Buffalo Sabres are now on the clock.


----------



## Sundinisagod

152)  *Roman Dymacek*


----------



## TT1

Sundinisagod said:


> 152)  *Julius Nattinen*




picked a long time ago


----------



## Stud Muffin

Ill wait till he repicks


----------



## Sundinisagod

TT1 said:


> picked a long time ago






Stud Muffin said:


> Ill wait till he repicks




Woops re-selection made.


----------



## Stud Muffin

selects Mario Grman (Slovakia)


----------



## Jesker

selects Deven Sideroff from Kamloops with the 154th pick.

 2015 draft

1.(4) Oliver Kylington 6'1 180 D AVKS
2. (33) Thomas Novak 6'0 180 C USHL
2. (46) Aleksi Saarela 5'10 185 C SM-Liiga
3. (64) Thomas Schemitsch 6'4 205 D OHL
3. (67) Gabriel GagnÃ© 6'5 205 LW QMJHL
3. (73) Gustav Bouramman 6'0 185 D OHL
6. (154) Deven Sideroff 5'11 180 RW WHL


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 155th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the Guelph Storm of the OHL...

*Pius Suter*


1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 4)*
1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL) *(Our Rank: 10)*
2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) *(Our Rank: 18)*
3 (65): Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL) *(Our Rank: 26)*
4 (95): Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 57)*
5 (125): Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia) *(Our Rank: 66)*
6 (155): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) *(Our Rank: 97)*


----------



## MichaelK

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 155th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Guelph Storm of the OHL...
> 
> *Pius Suter*
> 
> 
> 1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 4)*
> 1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL) *(Our Rank: 10)*
> 2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) *(Our Rank: 18)*
> 3 (65): Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL) *(Our Rank: 26)*
> 4 (95): Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 57)*
> 5 (125): Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia) *(Our Rank: 66)*
> 6 (155): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) *(Our Rank: 97)*




After the draft it would be interesting to see how other teams did with their picks versus your overall rankings


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

MichaelK said:


> After the draft it would be interesting to see how other teams did with their picks versus your overall rankings




Yeah. If anyone's interested in this, PM me after the draft.


----------



## therightanalysis

The Colorado Avalanche are awarded Karch Bachman from the Tri-City Storm

The Philadelphia Flyers are now on the clock.


----------



## Sundinisagod

157)  *Reid Gardiner*


----------



## MichaelK

Those last 2 picks were 2 of my highest ranked players still left. Time to scramble through the remaining prospects to see if I missed someone


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning are proud to select for the Guelph Storm... Cameron Lizotte!


----------



## therightanalysis

The Dallas Stars are awarded Mattias Elfstrom from Malmo, 

The New Jersey Devils are now on the clock.


----------



## Flaming Satan

New Jeresy selects Right Wing Jan Dufek from Kometa Brno of the Czech league


----------



## therightanalysis

flamesfan8 said:


> New Jeresy selects Right Wing Jan Dufek from Kometa Brno of the Czech league




Already taken


----------



## Flaming Satan

Then Defenceman Chaz Reddekopp from Victoria in the BCHL.


----------



## therightanalysis

flamesfan8 said:


> Then Defenceman Chaz Reddekopp from Victoria in the BCHL.




Sorry, he's also taken


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

How hard is it to use CTRL+F to find out if a player's been taken?


----------



## Jetabre

jawallstar1 said:


> How hard is it to use CTRL+F to find out if a player's been taken?




Been wondering this as well.


----------



## MichaelK

jawallstar1 said:


> How hard is it to use CTRL+F to find out if a player's been taken?




If using an iPad you do not have that ability


----------



## therightanalysis

The New Jersey Devils are awarded Tyler Brown from Moose Jaw


----------



## therightanalysis

The San Jose Sharks select forward Rihards Bukarts from the Brandon Wheat Kings


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

MichaelK said:


> If using an iPad you do not have that ability




Actually you do. Type what you are searching for in the URL bar. At the very bottom of the choices says (on this page) and will give you the number of matches. This works on all Apple devices.


----------



## MichaelK

The *Washington Capitals* are proud to select, from Belleville of the OHL, *Matt Luff*

With that pick the 2015 Washington Capitals draft is over. I think I did a pretty good job for them though may have been better off going with Gawdin's teammate DeBrusk at 62 as I had them ranked similarly

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
1/12 Lawson Crouse/F/Kingston (OHL)
2/41 Jacob Larsson/D/Frolunda (SEL)
3/62 Glenn Gawdin/C/Swift Current (WHL)
3/72 Callum Booth/G/Quebec (QMJHL)
4/98 Alexandre Carrier/D/Gatineau (QMJHL)
4/102 Brent Gates Jr./C/Green Bay (USHL)
5/132 Zachary Senyshyn/RW/Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
6/162 Matt Luff/RW/Belleville (OHL)


----------



## MichaelK

In real life Winnipeg has dealt their 6th Round pick obtained from Ottawa to Carolina for Jay Harrison. Maybe we can reflect that here?


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 163rd pick, the New York Rangers select from Portland of the WHL, defenseman Keoni Texeira.







2(42) C: Adam Musil
2(56) C: Christian Fischer
3(82) D: Sami Niku
4(103) LW/RW: Robin Kovacs
5(124) C: Jack Roslovic
6(163) D: Keoni Texeira


----------



## Jetabre

With the 164th overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Sioux Fall Stampede of the United States Hockey League -* Cooper Marody *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW
3-74 - Vince Dunn, D
4-104- Keegan Kolesar, RW
5-134 - Jordan-Ty Fournier, LW
6-164 - Cooper Marody, RW


​


----------



## Keke

With the pick #165 the Minnesota Wild is extremely proud to select from JYP-Akatemia of Mestis Finland, goalie Veini VehvilÃ¤inen!

1 (14) - Travis Konecny 5'10" C R - Ottawa 67's 
2 (44) - Mitchell Vande Sompel 5'10" D L - Oshawa Generals 
3 (75) - Roope Hintz 6'4" LW L - Ilves
4 (105) - Erik Foley 5'11" LW L - Cedar Rapids RoughRiders
5 (135) - Tyler Soy 6'0" C - Victoria Royals
6 (165) - Veini VehvilÃ¤inen 6'1" G R - JYP Akatemia


----------



## Terrence

With the 166th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from Frolunda, *John Dahlstrom!




 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Sault Ste. Marie - CAN
3 (84) - Graham Knott - LW - Niagara - CAN
3 (89) - Erik Cernak - D - Kosice - SVK
4 (106) - Jonas Siegenthaler - D - ZSC - SUI
4 (117) - Brendan Guhle - D - Prince Albert - CAN
5 (136) - Andrew Mangiapane - LW/C - Barrie - CAN
5 (151) - Lukas Haudum - W/C - Sodertalje - AUS *(Auto)*
6 (166) - John Dahlbeck - C/LW - Frolunda - SWE


----------



## UnknownNasty

pick RW Daniel Muzito Bagenda, I don't think he's been picked yet


----------



## therightanalysis

UnknownNasty said:


> pick C Anthony Richard




Already taken in the 4th round


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

UnknownNasty said:


> pick C Gabriel GagnÃ©




Taken in the 2nd round


Come on people. Just check the list, it's not that hard!


----------



## MichaelK

UnknownNasty said:


> pick C Gabriel GagnÃ©




Taken at Pick #67


----------



## TT1

this has happened like 4 times now..


----------



## therightanalysis

The Carolina Hurricanes have been awarded Michael McNiven from Owen Sound 

The Boston Bruins are now on the clock.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 168th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the Owen Sound Attack of the OHL...

*Michael McNiven*


1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 4)*
1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL) *(Our Rank: 10)*
2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) *(Our Rank: 18)*
3 (65): Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL) *(Our Rank: 26)*
4 (95): Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 57)*
5 (125): Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia) *(Our Rank: 66)*
6 (155): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) *(Our Rank: 97)*
6 (168): Michael McNiven, G, Owen Sound (OHL) *(Our Rank: 7 -G-)*


----------



## MichaelK

jawallstar1 said:


> I was never PM'ed (and actually I didn't even know I had this pick). I will revise later.




In real life Winnipeg dealt that pick for Jay Harrison and since we had not gotten that far yet inputted that trade


----------



## Jetabre

MichaelK said:


> In real life Winnipeg dealt that pick for Jay Harrison and since we had not gotten that far yet inputted that trade




Yeah I was sad to see my pick go before my eyes, someone snuck into my office and made a trade without my knowing.


----------



## UnknownNasty

Let's see if I can get this on the first try


----------



## UnknownNasty

pick C/RW Ivan Nikolishin


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Please see the revised post above for my pick.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to trade Danny Biega for a 7th. PM me.


----------



## therightanalysis

The Chicago Blackhawks are awarded Troy Murray from Kootenay

Also, I don't think the Blackhawks will be drafting again so they are also awarded Ryan Zuhlsdorf from Sioux City

The Detroit Red Wings are vacant so they select Jack Sadek from Lakeville North

The Calgary Flames are now on the clock.


----------



## Steven

Zachary Zborosky


----------



## Joey Bones

Would like to try to grab a 7th from someone to stay in the game. Willing to make a small deal with NYR bottom 6, 5th/6th/7th d-man, or prospects. PM me if interested.


----------



## The Iron Goalie

Vancouver selects from sarnia of the OHL Daniel Nikandrov LW/C 6'2 192


----------



## therightanalysis

The St. Louis Blues are awarded Joni Tuulola from Hameenlinna

The Tampa Bay Lightning are now on the clock.


----------



## therightanalysis

I have to leave soon so for now the Tampa Bay Lightning are awarded Brett Mckenzie from North Bay


----------



## MichaelK

With the 177th overall selection, the *New York Islanders* are proud to select *Nikita Pavlychev, C, Des Moines (USHL)*

You cannot teach size!

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
2/37 Timo Meier/W/Halifax (QMJHL)
3/85 Michael Spacek/RW/HC Pardubice (Czech Republic)
3/87 Joel Eriksson Ek/C/Farjestad (SuperElit)
5/126 Chaz Reddekopp/D/Victoria (WHL)
6/177 Nikita Pavlychev/C/Des Moines (USHL)


----------



## TT1

Montreal selects Denis Guryanov.

1 (30). Brock Boeser (F)
2 (55). Anthony Beauvillier (F)
2 (61). Guillame Brisebois (D)
3 (91). Denis Malgin (F)
4 (121). Kirill Kaprizov (F)
5 (145). Kyle Capobianco (D)
6 (178). Denis Guryanov (F)


----------



## TT1

Pittsburgh is vacant so i PM'd Nashville instead.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> Montreal selects Denis Guryanov.
> 
> 1 (30). Brock Boeser (F)
> 2 (55). Anthony Beauvillier (F)
> 2 (61). Guillame Brisebois (D)
> 3 (91). Denis Malgin (F)
> 4 (121). Kirill Kaprizov (F)
> 5 (145). Kyle Capobianco (D)
> 6 (178). Denis Guryanov (F)



2 1/2 Russians? That's gutsy. 1 is my limit.


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> 2 1/2 Russians? That's gutsy. 1 is my limit.




thats what i was thinking too but i couldnt pass up on guryanov that deep in the draft , its ok habs = new soviet union anyways


----------



## therightanalysis

Pittsburgh is awarded Nick Boka from USNTDP


----------



## therightanalysis

Nashville is awarded Tate Olson from Prince George

Also, Montreal selects from a list Joe Cecconi from Muskegon

The Buffalo Sabres are now on the clock.


----------



## EK

Hey guys, I went away for work 
if it isn't too late Nashville would like to change that pick to
Tate Olson (D, Prince George, WHL)

29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F
101. Nashville Predators - Dante Salituro - Ottawa 67's F
120. Nashville Predators - Simon Bourque - Rimouski Oceanic D
150. Nashville Predators - Luke Opilka - USNTDP G
180. Nashville Predators - Tate Olson - Prince George Cougars D


----------



## Sundinisagod

182)  *Brian Diffley*


----------



## MichaelK

Good pick Sundin, Brien was on my short list


----------



## Stud Muffin

selects Dmitry Osipov


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The CBJ GM hasn't been online in 5 days so I'm gonna go ahead and make my pick as I have to be up early tomorrow.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 185th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Carolina Hurricanes are proud to select...

...from the Omaha Lancers of the USHL...

*Jacob Henderson*


1 (5): Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 4)*
1 (11): Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL) *(Our Rank: 10)*
2 (34): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) *(Our Rank: 18)*
3 (65): Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL) *(Our Rank: 26)*
4 (95): Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL) *(Our Rank: 57)*
5 (125): Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia) *(Our Rank: 66)*
6 (155): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) *(Our Rank: 97)*
6 (168): Michael McNiven, G, Owen Sound (OHL) *(Our Rank: 7 -G-)*
7 (185): Jacob Henderson, RW, Omaha (USHL) *(Our Rank: 100)*


----------



## therightanalysis

The Columbus Blue Jackets are awarded Jacob Jaremko from Elk River Area


----------



## therightanalysis

The Colorado Avalanche are awarded Will Borgen from Moorhead.

The Philadelphia Flyers are now on the clock.


----------



## EK

as previously stated im really curious as to where jawallstar had my players rated as well


----------



## Sundinisagod

187)  *Glen Gawdin*


----------



## hoc123

Sundinisagod said:


> 187)  *Glen Gawdin*




Man he lasted that long. Wow


----------



## therightanalysis

hoc123 said:


> Man he lasted that long. Wow




He was actually taken at 62

Its been 5 picks since this one so for now the Flyers are awarded Christian Evers D from USNTDP


----------



## MichaelK

How many people are going to take people I took previously? Reddekopp, Meier and now Gawdin


----------



## Sundinisagod

Damn I'll fix my pick later, next gm is welcome to make their selection.


----------



## therightanalysis

The Arizona Coyotes asked to be autodrafted and are awarded Artem Artemov from Saginaw

The Dallas Stars are awarded Wyatt Kalynuk from Lincoln 

The Los Angeles Kings are now on the clock


----------



## therightanalysis

The Los Angeles Kings are awarded Kirill Pilipenko from HK MVD


----------



## therightanalysis

The San Jose Sharks select forward Brad Morrison from the Prince George Cougars

With that selection the sharks draft is now complete and this is how the draft turned out.

57: Noah Juulsen, D
92: Kay Schweri, F
113: Anthony Richard, F
122: Christopher Mastomaki, F
131: Colt Conrad, F
147: Caleb Jones, D
161: Rihards Bukarts, F
191: Brad Morrison, F

A lot of smaller skilled forwards but I'm very confident that there are at least a couple of hits in this group. As for the depth chart, with the Staal trade the Sharks have forward depth for ages. Defense and goaltending are still a question mark.

Hertl-Thornton-Wingles
Nieto-Couture-Marleau
Goldobin-Staal-Pavelski
Karlsson-Tierney-Goodrow
Torres-Desjardins

Vlasic-Braun
Dillon-Burns
Mueller-Tennyson
Fedun

Stalock-Grosenick


----------



## UnknownNasty

jawallstar1 said:


> 2 1/2 russians? That's gutsy. 1 is my limit.




ya gotta draft some good ontario boys like the kings.


----------



## Jetabre

With the 192nd overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Owen Sound of the Ontario Hockey League -* Damir Sharipzyanov *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW
3-74 - Vince Dunn, D
4-104 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
5-134 - Jordan-Ty Fournier, LW
6-164 - Cooper Marody, RW
7 -192 - Damir Sharipzyanov, D


​


----------



## Get North

Tampa Bay Lightning select Garrett McFadden with their last pick in the 2015 NHL Draft.


----------



## Jetabre

With the 194th overall selection of the 2015 NHL draft the Winnipeg Jets are extremely proud to select..............From the Chicago Steel of the United States Hockey League -* Tanner Laczynski *








1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW
3-74 - Vince Dunn, D
4-104 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
5-134 - Jordan-Ty Fournier, LW
6-164 - Cooper Marody, RW
7-192 - Damir Sharipzyanov, D
7-194 - Tanner Laczynski, RW

​


----------



## MichaelK

Ray Ferraro said:


> Tampa Bay Lightning select Garrett McFadden with their last pick in the 2015 NHL Draft.




You still have one more later in the round


----------



## Keke

With the pick #195 the Minnesota Wild is very proud to select from the Finnish Elite League Kalpa, Left Wing Jonne Tammela

1 (14) - Travis Konecny 5'10" C
2 (44) - Mitchell Vande Sompel 5'10" D
3 (75) - Roope Hintz 6'4" LW
4 (105) - Erik Foley 5'11" LW
5 (135) - Tyler Soy 6'0" C
6 (165) - Veini VehvilÃ¤inen 6'1" G
7 (195) - Jonne Tammela 5'11" LW


----------



## Terrence

With the 196th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from the Prince Albert Raiders, *Nick McBride!




 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Sault Ste. Marie - CAN
3 (84) - Graham Knott - LW - Niagara - CAN
3 (89) - Erik Cernak - D - Kosice - SVK
4 (106) - Jonas Siegenthaler - D - ZSC - SUI
4 (117) - Brendan Guhle - D - Prince Albert - CAN
5 (136) - Andrew Mangiapane - LW/C - Barrie - CAN
5 (151) - Lukas Haudum - W/C - Sodertalje - AUS *(Auto)*
6 (166) - John Dahlbeck - C/LW - Frolunda - SWE
7 (196) - Nick McBride - G - Prince Albert - CAN


----------



## UnknownNasty

With the 197th overall pick,  select LW David Trinkberger


----------



## MichaelK

UnknownNasty said:


> With the 197th overall pick,  select LW Nikita Pavlychev




I know I have two teams but will everyone stop taking my guys? I took him at 177 for the Islanders


----------



## MichaelK

Terrence, nice pick with McBride. He was one of 4 players at the top of my board that I definitely have higher than the rest of the crop remaining


----------



## therightanalysis

The Ottawa Senators are awarded Troy Terry from the USNTDP

The Boston Bruins are now on the clock


----------



## UnknownNasty

select LW Pavel Podluboshnov


----------



## therightanalysis

The Los Angeles Kings are awarded Karson Kuhlman from University of Minnesota Duluth

The Chicago Blackhawks are awarded Joe Gatenby from Kelowna

The Detroit Red Wings are awarded Dylan Gambrell from Dubuque

The Calgary Flames are now on the clock.


----------



## TT1

aaaaah were reaching the finish line boys, you've been an awesome host therightanalysis!


----------



## Noah

Thank you for the draft OP that was in my opinion very successful


----------



## Keke

Yeah, great job therightanalyst! 
I really enjoyed doing this draft, just wish that there would have been more active GMs but if you don't have time what can you do but thanks to the effort by therightanalyst we are able to finish this


----------



## Steven

Tory Dello


----------



## MichaelK

Just wanted to express my thanks like a number of other "scouting directors" have. Really great job keeping this moving. Happy holidays to all!


----------



## therightanalysis

The Minnesota Wild are awarded Vili Saarijarvi from Green Bay

The Florida Panthers are now on the clock.

Also, thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm still surprised that we even got this far and this wouldn't be possible without the participation of everyone in this thread. Now let's finish off this draft and have a happy holidays!


----------



## Terrence

With the 205th overall pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the  are pleased to select, from MODO, *Jonathan Leman!




 Picks:*

1 (15) - Zachary Werenski - D - Michigan - USA
2 (58) - Blake Speers - RW - Sault Ste. Marie - CAN
3 (84) - Graham Knott - LW - Niagara - CAN
3 (89) - Erik Cernak - D - Kosice - SVK
4 (106) - Jonas Siegenthaler - D - ZSC - SUI
4 (117) - Brendan Guhle - D - Prince Albert - CAN
5 (136) - Andrew Mangiapane - LW/C - Barrie - CAN
5 (151) - Lukas Haudum - W/C - Sodertalje - AUS *(Auto)*
6 (166) - John Dahlbeck - C/LW - Frolunda - SWE
7 (196) - Nick McBride - G - Prince Albert - CAN
7 (205) - Jonathan Leman - D - MODO - SWE

And that concludes the draft for the


----------



## Jetabre

*Predicted 2015-2016 Opening Night Roster*


FORWARDS

Andrew Ladd ($4.400m) / Bryan Little ($4.700m) / Blake Wheeler ($5.600m) 
Mathieu Perreault ($3.000m) / Mark Scheifele ($0.863m) / Michael Frolik ($4.500m) 
Evander Kane ($5.250m) / Connor McDavid ($0.925m) / Nikolaj Ehlers ($0.925m) 
T.J. Galiardi ($0.700m) / Adam Lowry ($0.828m) / Anthony Peluso ($0.633m) 
Chris Thorburn ($1.200m) / Eric O'Dell ($0.715m) / 

DEFENSEMEN

Tobias Enstrom ($5.750m) / Zach Bogosian ($5.143m) 
Dustin Byfuglien ($5.200m) / Jacob Trouba ($0.894m) 
Joshua Morrissey ($0.894m) / Paul Postma ($1.500m) 
Mark Stuart ($2.625m) / 

GOALTENDERS
Michael Hutchinson ($0.575m) 
Ondrej Pavelec ($3.900m) 

BURIED
Jay Harrison ($0.100m) 
Grant Clitsome ($1.117m) 

BONUS OVERAGE
$0
------

Estimations for 2015-16

SALARY CAP: $73,000,000; CAP PAYROLL: $61,937,024; 
CAP SPACE (23-man roster): $11,062,976

2015 Draft Prospects
1-1 - Connor McDavid, C
2-43 - Ryan Gropp, LW
3-74 - Vince Dunn, D
4-104 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
5-134 - Jordan-Ty Fournier, LW
6-164 - Cooper Marody, RW
7-192 - Damir Sharipzyanov, D
7-194 - Tanner Laczynski, RW

Notable Prospects in System
Nic Petan, C
Connor Hellebuyck, G
Eric Comrie, G
Scott Kosmachuk, RW
Jack Glover, D
Andrew Copp, C
Chase De Leo, C
J.C. Lipon, RW

Re-signings
Michael Frolik - 5 years 4.5mil/year 1 way contract
T.J. Galiardi - 2 years 0.7mil/year 2 way contract
Anthony Peluso - 3 years 0.633mil/year 1 way contract
Eric O'Dell - 2 years 0.715mil/year 2 way contract
Paul Postma - 3 years 1.5mil/year 1 way contract


----------



## Jetabre

That'd be so amazing for the future having Ehlers and McDavid tied at the hip. Do want.


----------



## therightanalysis

The New York Islanders from a list select Robby Jackson from the Chicago Steel

They also select Jack McNeely from Lakeville North

The Tampa Bay Lightning are now on the clock


----------



## Get North

The Tampa Bay Lightning select from the Prince George Cougars..

Sam Ruopp..

2015-16

Drouin - Stamkos - Callahan
Palat - Johnson - Kucherov
Killorn - Flippula - Connolly
Paquette - Boyle - Brown
Namestnikov

Hedman - Sustr
Carle - Stralman
Garrison - Gudas
Barberio

Bishop
Vasilevski

Draft picks:
#13 - Nick Merkley
#25 - Jeese Gabrielle
#63 - A.J. Greer
#86 - Hayden McCool
#116 - Jared Bethune
#118 - Chase Pearson
#146 - William Reilly
#158 - Cameron Lizotte
#176 - Brett McKenzie
#193 - Garrett McFadden
#208 - Sam Ruopp

Pretty happy with my draft, might have passed on a few players who dropped but I added some size and grit to the forwards, offensive ability along with physical defensive defencemen to TB.


----------



## Keke

This is how the Minnesota Wild's 2015 draft turned out to be:

1 (#14) - Travis Konecny - 5'10" - C - R - Ottawa 67's OHL

Konecny is that electrifying forward that the Wild have lacked since Marian Gaborik. Konecny possesses elite offensive abilities with a huge upside. And with the way our forwards are set for the next 2-3 years, we can take our time developing Konecny. ( I made a top 60 list before this draft and Konecny was #8, and Werenski was #9)

2 (#44) - Mitchell Vande Sompel - 5'10" - D - L - Oshawa Generals OHL

Vande Sompel, like Konecny, is a very smart player with a good upside. Vande Sompel can really move the puck and that is how the Minnesota Wild wants to play the game. Just like our offense our defense is set with awesome Top 4 defense ( Suter, Brodin, Scandella Spurgeon) so we can be patient with Vande Sompel's development. ( Vande Sompel was #28 in my top 60 list )

3 (#75) - Roope Hintz - 6'4" - LW/C - L - Ilves FEL

Hintz is a big skilled forward who has had success playing against men in the Finnish Elite League this season. Hintz is very smart with and without the puck and he can make his line mates better. ( Hintz was #29 in my list ).

4 (#105) - Erik Foley - 5'11" - LW - L - Cedar Rapids RoughRiders USHL

Foley, despite his size, plays big game. He agitates, hits and is that kind of player you love having him in your team but hate to play against. He is not only a defensive type player but he produce offensively too.

Once he fills out he'll be player you can count on. ( Foley was #57 )

5 (#135) - Tyler Soy - 6'0" - C - L - Victoria Royals WHL

Despite his underwhelming season Soy still hasn't lost his potential to be a good two-way center and it's now our job to give him the right push in the prospect camp to elevate his game. Our scouts in the WHL still like him and expect him to develop a lot next season.

6 (#165) - Veini VehvilÃ¤inen - 6'1" - G - R - JYP-Akatemia Mestis

Another high potential Finnish goalie in the draft ( Kaapo KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen in 2014 ) is never a bad thing. VehvilÃ¤inen is the #1 in his age group in Finland and he has great numbers in the second highest league in Finland playing against men and is capable playing in the Finnish Elite League next season. Very good prospect who I thought was no way to get him in the 6th round.

7 (#195) - Jonne Tammela - 5'11" - LW - L - Kalpa FEL

Tammela is a small highly skilled Finn, who has always produced a lot against his age group even against international competition. Tammela's strengths lies in his offensive attributes and it will be interesting to follow his career as he continues to develop.

7 (#204) - Vili SaarijÃ¤rvi - 5'10" - D - R - Green Bay Gamblers USHL

SaarijÃ¤rvi another very smart highly skilled defenseman with a great skating ability. He has always been the #1 PP QB in his time in the Finnish junior NT. Very good prospect who will have to play smart to make up for his lack of size. But him and Vande Sompel can get tips from one the smartest small defensemen in the NHL in Jared Spurgeon who despite his size (5'9") is an elite 2nd pairing defenseman.

And Minnesota Wild's top 10 prospects:

1 Travis Konecny C
2 Matt Dumba D
3 Alex Tuch RW
4 Gustaf Olofsson D
5 Christian Folin D
6 Tyler Graovac C
7 Mario Lucia LW
8 Mitchell Vande Sompel D
9 Michael KerÃ¤nen RW
10 Roope Hintz LW


----------



## MichaelK

therightanalysis said:


> The New York Islanders from a list select Robby Jackson from the Chicago Steel
> 
> They also select Jack McNeely from Lakeville North
> 
> The Tampa Bay Lightning are now on the clock




The Islanders once again would like to thank the commissioner for a job well done and would like to introduce the newest Islanders

DRAFT SELECTIONS:
2/37 Timo Meier/W/Halifax (QMJHL)
3/85 Michael Spacek/RW/HC Pardubice (Czech Republic)
3/87 Joel Eriksson Ek/C/Farjestad (SuperElit)
5/126 Chaz Reddekopp/D/Victoria (WHL)
6/177 Nikita Pavlychev/C/Des Moines (USHL)
7/206 Robby Jackson/LW/Chicago (USHL)
7/207 Jack McNeely/D/Lakeville North HS (USHS - MN)

Overall I am happy with how this mock turned out especially since I also added Lucas Lessio though I had to move Scott Mayfield to do it (though I think the difference between Meier and what was there at 117 was worth it)


----------



## therightanalysis

The Pittsburgh Penguins are awarded Maxim Tretiak from Krasnaya Armiya Moskva

The Nashville Predators are now on the clock


----------



## EK

With their final selection, Nashville Predators select 

29. Nashville Predators - Nikita Korostelev - Sarnia Sting F
60. Nashville Predators - Nathan Noel - Saint John Sea Dogs F
90. Nashville Predators - Adam Marsh - Saint John Sea Dogs F
101. Nashville Predators - Dante Salituro - Ottawa 67's F
120. Nashville Predators - Simon Bourque - Rimouski Oceanic D
150. Nashville Predators - Luke Opilka - USNTDP G
180. Nashville Predators - Tate Olson - Prince George Cougars D
210. Nashville Predators - Ryan Bednard - Johnstown Tomahawks G


----------



## TT1

With the final pick of the draft, the Montreal Canadiens are happy to select Andrew Picco!

1 (30). Brock Boeser (F)
2 (55). Anthony Beauvillier (F)
2 (61). Guillame Brisebois (D)
3 (91). Denis Malgin (F)
4 (121). Kirill Kaprizov (F)
5 (145). Kyle Capobianco (D)
6 (178). Denis Guryanov (F)
6 (181). Joe Cecconi (D)
7 (211). Andrew Picco (D)

and once again ty for hosting an awesome draft therightanalysis!


----------



## therightanalysis

Wow, can't believe we finished before the start of the world juniors. It was a pleasure doing this draft with everyone and I wish you all the best.


----------

